# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  श्रावण मैं शिव पूजा

## Chandrshekhar

शिव अथार्त क्ल्यानकारी जो शुभ है,क्लानकारी है , वही शिव है, वही शिवता है , वही शिवत्व है।
इसका शिक्षण देने आता है सावन का महीना ओर कांवर का ये मेला ॥
कांवर कोई समान्य मेला नहीं है, यह कोई धार्मिक रीति रिवाज ओर कर्मकांड नहीं है, कांवर यात्रा देशवासियों मैं शिवत्व का जागरण कराने आती है ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

ॐ नम: शिवाय..............

----------


## Chandrshekhar

चेत्र मास से प्रारम्भ होने वाला  श्रावण पाचवा महिना है, जो जुलाई - अगस्त माह मैं आता है ॥ 
इसे बर्षा ऋतु या पावस ऋतु भी कहते है ॥ 
 श्रावण मास भगवान शिव को अति पसंद है, इसलिये इस मास मैं आशुतोष भगवान शंकर की पूजा का विसेस महत्व है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

ॐ नम: शिवाय..........

----------


## aawara

श्रीरुद्राष्टकम्
नमामीशमीशान निर्वाणरूपं। विभुं व्यापकं ब्रह्मवेदस्वरूपं  
निजं निर्गुणं निर्विकल्पं निरीहं। चिदाकाशमाकाशवासं भजे हं॥1॥
निराकारमोंकारमूल   तुरीयं। गिरा ग्यान गोतीतमीशं गिरीशं।
करालं महाकाल कालं कृपालं। गुणागार संसारपारं नतो हं॥2॥
तुषाराद्रि संकाश गौरं गम्भीरं। मनोभूत कोटि प्रभा श्री शरीरं।
स्फुरन्मौलि कल्लोलिनी चारु गंगा। लसद्भालबालेन्दु कण्ठे भुजंगा॥3॥
चलत्कुण्डलं भ्रू सुनेत्रं विशालं। प्रसन्नाननं नीलकण्ठं दयालं।
मृगाधीशचर्माम्बर   मुण्डमालं। प्रियं शंकरं सर्वनाथं भजामि॥4॥
प्रचण्डं प्रकृष्टं प्रगल्भं परेशं। अखण्डं अजं भानुकोटिप्रकाशम्  
त्रय: शूल निर्मूलनं शूलपाणिं। भजे हं भवानीपतिं भावगम्यं॥5॥
कलातीत कल्याण कल्पांतकारी। सदासज्जनानन्ददात   पुरारी।
चिदानन्द संदोह मोहापहारी। प्रसीद प्रसीद प्रभो मन्मथारी॥6॥
न यावद् उमानाथपादारविंदं   भजंतीह लोके परे वा नराणां।
न तावत्सुखं शान्ति सन्तापनाशं। प्रसीद प्रभो सर्वभूताधिवासं॥7॥
न जानामि योगं जपं नैव पूजां।नतो हं सदा सर्वदा शम्भु तुभ्यं।
जराजन्म दु:खौघतातप्यमानं। प्रभो पाहि आपन्न्मामीश शंभो॥8॥
रुद्राष्टकमिदं प्रोक्तं विप्रेण हरतोषये।
ये पठन्ति नरा भक्तया तेषां शम्भु: प्रसीदति॥ 

सत्यम शिवम सुन्दरम .  .   .    .   .

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> श्रीरुद्राष्टकम्
> नमामीशमीशान निर्वाणरूपं। विभुं व्यापकं ब्रह्मवेदस्वरूपं  
> निजं निर्गुणं निर्विकल्पं निरीहं। चिदाकाशमाकाशवासं भजे हं॥1॥
> निराकारमोंकारमूल   तुरीयं। गिरा ग्यान गोतीतमीशं गिरीशं।
> करालं महाकाल कालं कृपालं। गुणागार संसारपारं नतो हं॥2॥
> तुषाराद्रि संकाश गौरं गम्भीरं। मनोभूत कोटि प्रभा श्री शरीरं।
> स्फुरन्मौलि कल्लोलिनी चारु गंगा। लसद्भालबालेन्दु कण्ठे भुजंगा॥3॥
> चलत्कुण्डलं भ्रू सुनेत्रं विशालं। प्रसन्नाननं नीलकण्ठं दयालं।
> मृगाधीशचर्माम्बर   मुण्डमालं। प्रियं शंकरं सर्वनाथं भजामि॥4॥
> ...


 ॐ नमः शिवाय.............

----------


## Chandrshekhar

इस संबंध मैं पोराणिक कथा है की जब सनत कुमारों ने महादेव से उन्हे सावन का महीना अति पसंद आने का कारण पूछा तो महादेव ने बताया की जब देवी सती ने अपने पिता दक्ष के घर योग सक्ति से शरीर त्याग किया था, उससे पहले देवी सती ने महादेव को हर जन्म मैं पति के रूप मैं पाने का प्रण लिया था ॥ 
अपने दूसरे जन्म मैं देवी सती पार्वती के रूप मैं हिमालय की कन्या के रूप मैं जन्मी ,,॥ 
उन्होने युवावस्था मैं सावन के महीने मैं निराहार रहके कठोर व्रत करके शिव जी को प्रसन्न किया , जिसके बाद शिव जी को सावन मास अधिक प्यारा हो गया

----------


## aawara

भाई कथा कि श्रृँखला मे व्यवधान के लिए छमाप्रार्थी हूँ 




श्रीरुद्राष्टकम्
नमामीशमीशान निर्वाणरूपं। विभुं व्यापकं ब्रह्मवेदस्वरूपं  
निजं निर्गुणं निर्विकल्पं निरीहं। चिदाकाशमाकाशवासं भजे हं॥1॥
निराकारमोंकारमूल   तुरीयं। गिरा ग्यान गोतीतमीशं गिरीशं।
करालं महाकाल कालं कृपालं। गुणागार संसारपारं नतो हं॥2॥
तुषाराद्रि संकाश गौरं गम्भीरं। मनोभूत कोटि प्रभा श्री शरीरं।
स्फुरन्मौलि कल्लोलिनी चारु गंगा। लसद्भालबालेन्दु कण्ठे भुजंगा॥3॥
चलत्कुण्डलं भ्रू सुनेत्रं विशालं। प्रसन्नाननं नीलकण्ठं दयालं।
मृगाधीशचर्माम्बर   मुण्डमालं। प्रियं शंकरं सर्वनाथं भजामि॥4॥
प्रचण्डं प्रकृष्टं प्रगल्भं परेशं। अखण्डं अजं भानुकोटिप्रकाशम्  
त्रय: शूल निर्मूलनं शूलपाणिं। भजे हं भवानीपतिं भावगम्यं॥5॥
कलातीत कल्याण कल्पांतकारी। सदासज्जनानन्ददात   पुरारी।
चिदानन्द संदोह मोहापहारी। प्रसीद प्रसीद प्रभो मन्मथारी॥6॥
न यावद् उमानाथपादारविंदं   भजंतीह लोके परे वा नराणां।
न तावत्सुखं शान्ति सन्तापनाशं। प्रसीद प्रभो सर्वभूताधिवासं॥7॥
न जानामि योगं जपं नैव पूजां।नतो हं सदा सर्वदा शम्भु तुभ्यं।
जराजन्म दु:खौघतातप्यमानं। प्रभो पाहि आपन्न्मामीश शंभो॥8॥
रुद्राष्टकमिदं प्रोक्तं विप्रेण हरतोषये।
ये पठन्ति नरा भक्तया तेषां शम्भु: प्रसीदति॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> भाई कथा कि श्रृँखला मे व्यवधान के लिए छमाप्रार्थी हूँ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> श्रीरुद्राष्टकम्
> नमामीशमीशान निर्वाणरूपं। विभुं व्यापकं ब्रह्मवेदस्वरूपं  
> निजं निर्गुणं निर्विकल्पं निरीहं। चिदाकाशमाकाशवासं भजे हं॥1॥
> ...


भाई सहयोग के लिये आपको आभार .........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

शिव सती के पार्थिव शरीर को अपने तिरशूल पे ले जाते हुवे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

शिव शंकर चले कैलाश बुँदिया परने लगी , गोरा ने बा देई हरी हरी मेहंदी ,शिव शंकर ने घोंट लेही भाग ,बुँदिया परने लगी

----------


## Kamal Ji

चंदर जी कृपया आप इस श्रंखला को आगे बढाएं.

----------


## raj100mac

बहुत अच्छा लगा शिव की  भक्तिसागर मे खो कर

----------


## amol05

*इशी महा में बाबा अमरनाथ की भी यात्रा की जाती है
:bell:ओम नम: शिवाय :bell:*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

शिव पुराण के अनुसार सावन मैं शिव की उपासना अत्यंत ही फलदायनी है ,॥ 
भोलनाथ जल्द ही प्रसन्न होके अपने भक्तो को मनवांछित फल देते है ॥ 
आशुतोष भगवान शिव का त्रिगुण तत्व (सत , रज , तम ) तीनों पे समान अधिकार है , शिव मस्तक पे चंद्रमा को धारण करते है इसलिए उन्हे शशिशेखर भी कहा जाता है ॥ 
चंद्रमा से इन्हे विसेस स्नेह है , चंद्रमा जल तत्व का ग्रह है , अवम सावन मैं जल तत्व की अधिकता रहती है , शिव को सावन अति पसंद आने का एक कारण ये भी है ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चंदर जी कृपया आप इस श्रंखला को आगे बढाएं.





> बहुत अच्छा लगा शिव की  भक्तिसागर मे खो कर





> *इशी महा में बाबा अमरनाथ की भी यात्रा की जाती है
> :bell:ओम नम: शिवाय :bell:*


सभी मित्रो धन्यवाद ................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

भगवान शिव माँ गंगा को अपनी जटा मैं धारण करते हुवे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

तांडव भगवान शिव का ...........

----------


## Kamal Ji

चंदर जी आप कृपया श्रावण मैं शिव पूजा  इस सूत्र को बढाए.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

हिन्दू धर्म के अनुसार सावन त्रिदेव ओर पंच देवो के प्रधान शिव की भक्ति को समर्पित है ॥ 
महादेव के जलाभिषेक ओर सावन के पीछे एक पोरानिक कथा ये भी है 
समुद्र मंथन के समय हलाहल बिष निकलने पे महादेव ने बिषपान किया, अग्नि के समान बिष पीने से भगवान शिव का कंठ नीला हो गया । 
विषाग्नि से भगवान को शीतलता प्रदान करने के लिये सभी देवी देवताओ ने उन्हे जल अर्पण किया॥ 
यह भी मान्यता है की विष के प्रभाव को शांत करने के लिये भगवान शिव ने गंगा को अपनी जटाओं मैं स्थान दिया॥ 
इस परंपरा को आगे बढ़ाते हुवे शंकराचार्य ने ज्योतिर्लिंग्म रामेश्वरम मैं गंगा जल अर्पण कर शिव के ज्लाभिषेक के म्हत्व को बताया ॥ 
शास्त्रो के अनुसार भगवान शंकर ने समुद्र मंथन से निकले बिष का पान सावन मास मैं ही किया था, इसे शिव भक्ति का पुण्य काल माना जाता है ॥

----------


## inder123in

मित्र क्या आप जानते है की श्रावण मे शिवाष्टक ओर शिव तांडव स्त्रोत का पाठ करने से छठी इंद्री जाग्रत होकर प्रतक्ष प्रभाव दिखाने  लगती है

----------


## inder123in

यह वो स्त्रोत है मित्र जिसमे आज भी शिव को साक्षात आने पर मजबूए कर देने की शक्ति है ओर स्वयं शिव भी स्कन्द पुराण के अनुसार इसके लिए वचन बद्ध भी है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र क्या आप जानते है की श्रावण मे शिवाष्टक ओर शिव तांडव स्त्रोत का पाठ करने से छठी इंद्री जाग्रत होकर प्रतक्ष प्रभाव दिखाने  लगती है


अच्छी बात बताई आपने  शिव तांडव स्त्रोत पूरा अपने साथियों के लिये जरूर दूंगा, इसे इस पिरथ्वी के सबसे बिग तांत्रिक ओर पंडित रावण के दुवारा लिखा गया है , सावन मैं इसका पाठ करने से सभी प्रकार के क्स्ट समाप्त होते है

----------


## inder123in

शिव पूजन में कई प्रकार की सामग्रियों का उपयोग किया जाता है। भोलेनाथ को मनाने के लिए शिव अभिषेक सबसे अच्छा उपाय है। अलग-अलग कामनाओं के लिए अलग-अलग वस्तुओं से शिवजी का अभिषेक किया जाता है।

-भगवान शिव को दूध की धारा से अभिषेक करने से मूर्ख भी बुद्धिमान हो जाता है, घर की कलह शांत होती है।

-जल की धारा: जल की धारा से अभिषेक करने से विभिन्न कामनाओं की पूर्ति होती है।

-घृत घी की धारा से अभिषेक करने से वंश का विस्तार, रोगों का नाश तथा नपुंसकता दूर होती है।

-इत्र की धारा से भोग की वृद्धि होती है।

-शहद से टी बी रोग का नाश होता है।

-ईख से आनंद की प्राप्ति होती है।

-गंगाजल से भोग एवं मोक्ष की प्राप्ति होती है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सावन महीने मैं समुद्र मंथन के समय बिषपान करते हर हर महादेव .....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> शिव पूजन में कई प्रकार की सामग्रियों का उपयोग किया जाता है। भोलेनाथ को मनाने के लिए शिव अभिषेक सबसे अच्छा उपाय है। अलग-अलग कामनाओं के लिए अलग-अलग वस्तुओं से शिवजी का अभिषेक किया जाता है।
> 
> -भगवान शिव को दूध की धारा से अभिषेक करने से मूर्ख भी बुद्धिमान हो जाता है, घर की कलह शांत होती है।
> 
> -जल की धारा: जल की धारा से अभिषेक करने से विभिन्न कामनाओं की पूर्ति होती है।
> 
> -घृत घी की धारा से अभिषेक करने से वंश का विस्तार, रोगों का नाश तथा नपुंसकता दूर होती है।
> 
> -इत्र की धारा से भोग की वृद्धि होती है।
> ...


शानदार जानकारी के लिये रेपों ++

----------


## inder123in

> शानदार जानकारी के लिये रेपों ++


धन्यबाद मित्र

----------


## inder123in

अनेक भक्तों ने भगवान शिव को प्रसन्न करने के लिए कई स्तुतियों की रचना की है। रावण भी भगवान शिव का परम भक्त था। रावण ने भगवान शिव को प्रसन्न करने के लिए ही शिव तांडव स्त्रोत की रचना की थी। रावण नित्य इस स्त्रोत से भगवान शंकर की पूजा करता था। इस स्त्रोत का महत्व है कि जो भी इसका पाठ करता है वह कभी दरिद्र नहीं होता। उसकी हर मनोकामना पूरी होती है तथा दुनिया भर के सभी ऐश्वर्य, सुख आदि उसके पास होता है।



शिव तांडव स्तोत्रम् 

जटाटवीगलज्जलप्रव  हपावितस्थले , गलेऽवलम्ब्य लम्बितां भुजंगतुंगमालिकाम   ।

डमड्डमड्ड्मड्ड्म  ्निनादवड्ड्मर्वय   , चकार चण्डताण्डवं तनोतु न: शिव:शिवम् ॥ 1 ॥

जटाकटाहसम्भ्रमभ्  मन्निलिम्पनिर्झर  -विलोलवीचिवल्लरीव  राजमानमूध्र्दनि ।

धगध्दगध्दगज्ज्वल  ्ललाटपट्टपावके , किशोरचन्द्रशेखरे रति: प्रतिक्षणं मम ॥ 2 ॥

धराधरेन्द्ननन्दि  ीविलासबन्धुबन्धु  -स्फुरद्दिगन्तसन्  तिप्रमोदमानमानसे ।

कृपाकटाक्षधोरणीन  रुध्ददुर्धरापदि , क्वचिद्दिगम्बरे मनो विनोदमेतु वस्तुनि ॥ 3 ॥

जटाभुजंगपिंगलस्फ  रत्फणामणिप्रभा-कदम्बकुंकुमद्रवप  रलिप्तदिग्वधूमुख   ।

दान्धसिन्धुरस्फु  त्त्वगुत्तरीयमेद  रे , मनोविनोदमद्भुतं बिभर्तु भूतभर्तरि ॥ 4 ॥

सहस्त्रलोचनप्रभृ  ्यशेषलेखशेखर-प्रसूनधुलिधोरणीव  धुसराङध्रिपीठभू: ।

भुजंगराजमा्लया निबध्दजाटजूटक: , श्रियै चिराय जायतां चकोरबन्धुशेखर: ॥ 5 ॥

ललाटचत्वरज्वलध्द  ञ्ज्यस्फुलिंगभा-निपीतपंचसायकं नमन्निलिम्पनायकम   ।

सुधामयुखलेखया विराजमान शेखरं , महाकपालि सम्पदे शिरो जटालमस्तु न: ॥ 6 ॥

करालभाल्पट्टिकाध  ध्दगध्दगज्ज्वलध्  नञ्ज्याहुतीकृतप्  रचण्डपंचसायके ।

धराधरेन्द्ननन्दि  ीकुचाग्रचित्रपत्  कप्रकल्पनैकशिल्प  िनि त्रिलोचने रतिर्मम ॥ 7 ॥

नवीनमेघमण्डलीनिर  ध्ददुर्धरस्फुरत्  ुहुनिशीथिनीतम: प्रबन्धबध्दकन्धर: ।

निलिम्पनिर्झरीधर  ्तनोतु कृत्तिसिन्धुर: , कलानिधानबन्धुर: श्रियं जगदधुरन्धर: ॥ 8 ॥

प्रफुल्लनीलपंकजप  रपंचकालिमप्रभावल  ्बिकण्ठकन्दलीरुच  िप्रबध्दकन्धरम् ।

स्मरच्छिदं पुरच्छिदं भवच्छिदं मखच्छिदं , गजच्छिदान्धकच्छि  ं तमन्तकच्छिदं भजे ॥ 9 ॥

अखर्वसर्वमंगलाकल  कदम्बमञ्जरी , रसप्रवाहमाधुरीवि  ृम्भणामधुव्रतम् ।

स्मरान्तकं पुरान्तकं भवान्तकं मखान्तकं , गजान्तकान्धकान्त  ं तमन्तकान्तकं भजे ॥ 10 ॥

जयत्वदभ्रविभ्रमभ  रमभ्दुजंगमश्व्र्   , द्विनिर्गमत्क्रम  ्फुरत्करालभालहव्  वाट् ।

धिमिध्दिमिध्दिमि  ्ध्वनन्मृदंगतुन्  मंगलध्वनिक्रमप्र  वर्तितप्रचण्ड्ता  ्डव: शिव: ॥ 11 ॥

दृषद्विचित्रतल्प  ोर्भुजंगमौक्तिकस  रजोर्गरिष्ठरत्नल  ोष्ठ्यो: सुहृद्विपक्षपक्ष  ो: ।

तृणारविन्दचक्षुष  : प्रजामहीमहेन्द्र  ो: , समप्रवृत्तिक: कदा सदाशिवं भजाम्यहम् ॥ 12 ॥

कदा निलिम्पनिर्झरीनि  ुंजकोटरे वसन् , विमुक्तदुर्मति: सदा शिर:स्थमञ्जलिं वहन् ।

विलोललोचनो ललामभाललग्नक: , शिवेति मन्त्रामुच्चरन् कदा सुखी भवाम्यहम् ॥ 13 ॥

इमं हि नित्यमेवमुक्तमुत  तमोत्तमं स्तवं , पठन्स्मरन्ब्रुवन  नरो विशुध्दिमेति सन्त्ततम् ।

हरे गुरौ सुभक्तिमाशु याति नान्यथा गतिं , विमोहनं हि देहिनां सुशंकरस्य चिन्तनम् ॥ 14 ॥

पूजावसानसमये दशवक्त्रगीतं , य: शम्भुपूजनपरं पठति प्रदोषे ।

तस्य स्थिरां रथगजेन्द्रतुरंगय  क्तां , लक्ष्मीं सदैव सुमुखीं प्रददाति शम्भु: ॥ 15 ॥

॥ इति श्रीरावणकृतं शिवताण्डवस्तोत्र   सम्पूर्णम् ॥

----------


## inder123in

मित्र यह सही अक्षर क्यों नही दिखाई दे रहे है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र यह सही अक्षर क्यों नही दिखाई दे रहे है


मित्र टाईप करने होगे ...तभी आयेगे...........शिव तांडव स्तोत्रम्
 अभी ना दे , कर्मवार आने दे ॥धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

ॐ नमः शिवाय ..............

----------


## sushilnkt

ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय

----------


## Chandrshekhar

वेदिक परंपरा मैं " श्रावने पूजयेचिछवम् " नियम के अनुसार सावन महीने मैं भगवान शिव की पूजा का, बिशेस माहात्म्य बतलाया गया है ॥ 
इसी महीने मैं अमरनाथ यात्रा, गो मुख , ऋषिकेश ,हरिद्वार ओर देवघर मैं कांवर लाना तथा आम लोगो का सोमवार ओर शिव चोदस को व्रत रखना आदि ऐसे वास्तविक साक्ष्य भी है ,जो इस मास को शिव की पूजा का मास घोषित करते है ॥

----------


## long

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

संजीवनं समस्तस्य जगतः सलिलात्मकम्*।
भव इत्युच्यते रूपं भवस्य परमात्मनः ॥
शिव पुराण...

----------


## Chandrshekhar

संजीवनं समस्तस्य जगतः सलिलात्मकम्*।
भव इत्युच्यते रूपं भवस्य परमात्मनः ॥

अर्थात् जो जल समस्त जगत् के प्राणियों में जीवन का संचार करता है वह जल स्वयं उस परमात्मा शिव का रूप है। इसीलिए जल का अपव्यय नहीं वरन् उसका महत्व समझकर उसकी पूजा करना चाहिए।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

वेसे तो शिव की पूजा के कई प्रकार है पर दो रूप साधारण मनुष्यो मैं काफी प्रचलित है 
1) पंचोपचार पूजा 
2)षोडशोपचार पूजा

----------


## Chandrshekhar

भगवान शिव की पुजा का विशेस म्हत्व " प्रदोष काल " मैं की गयी पूजा का होता है, यूं तो शिव जी की पूजा किसी भी समय की जा सकती है, पर  " प्रदोष काल "  मैं की गयी पूजा का विशेस लाभ मिलता है , खास कर शिव तांडव का पाठ तो इसी काल मैं ही करना चाहिये ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सूर्यास्त के 1 घंटे पहले ओर 1 घंटे बाद के समय को " प्रदोष काल " कहा जाता है ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सावन मैं तो ऐसे हर दिन शिव जी की पूजा का विधान है पर सोमवार , त्रियोदशी व शिव चोद्स  मुख्य रूप से विसेस फलदायक तिथि है ॥

----------


## inder123in



----------


## Chandrshekhar

शिव की पूजा मैं भस्म ,लाल चन्दन, रुद्राक्ष, आक के फूल, धतूरे का फल, भांग बेलपत्र आदी शामिल करे, इनसे शिव जल्दी खुस होते है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

भगवान शिव पे कदंब, मोलसिरी, कुंद अवम जूही का फूल अर्पित नहीं करना चाहिये॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अंत मैं शिवलिंग की आधी परिक्रमा करे ॥  शिवजी को अर्पित किये हुवे फल, फूल, प्रसाद न ले ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

घर मैं पूजा करनी हो तो पार्थिवेश्वर या नरमेदेशवर के लिंग पर पूजा करनी चाहिये

----------


## Chandrshekhar

शिव लिंग  10th Century की Temple of Sri Brihadeswara, Thanjavur, India

----------


## Kamal Ji

> अंत मैं शिवलिंग की आधी परिक्रमा करे ॥  शिवजी को अर्पित किये हुवे फल, फूल, प्रसाद न ले ॥


.........          ओउम नम: शिवाय         ..........
यह मान्यता है कि शिव लिंग पर  चढाये फल नही लेने चाहिए.
अगर पंडित जी वह प्रसाद भूल से दे भी दें तो आप उन्हें कह दें,
कि ठाकुर जी को अर्पित , या शालिग्राम को अर्पित कर या उनके 
( ठाकुर जी के ) चरणों से लगा कर वह फल या प्रसाद ग्रहण कर लें.
तो कोई दोष नही लगेगा.
धन्यवाद .

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> 





> .........          ओउम नम: शिवाय         ..........
> यह मान्यता है कि शिव लिंग पर  चढाये फल नही लेने चाहिए.
> अगर पंडित जी वह प्रसाद भूल से दे भी दें तो आप उन्हें कह दें,
> कि ठाकुर जी को अर्पित , या शालिग्राम को अर्पित कर या उनके 
> ( ठाकुर जी के ) चरणों से लगा कर वह फल या प्रसाद ग्रहण कर लें.
> तो कोई दोष नही लगेगा.
> धन्यवाद .


धन्यवाद मित्रो,...................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

शिवलिंग का स्वरूप...

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> घर मैं पूजा करनी हो तो पार्थिवेश्वर या नरमेदेशवर के लिंग पर पूजा करनी चाहिये


मंदिर मैं पूजा करनी हो तो गणेश पार्वती कार्तिकेय अवम नंदी समेत भगवान शिव की पूजा अर्थात  " शिव पंचायत " की पूजा करनी चाहिये ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

" पुजासार स्मूच्चय " के अनुसार भगवान शिव को अभिषेक सबसे अधिक पसंद है , भक्त जन शिवलिंग पर अखंड जलधारा से अभिषेक करते है , जिसको रुद्राभिषेक कहा जाता है ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

शिव पुराण मैं विधिवत विभिन्न द्रव्यों से भगवान शिव के अभिषेक करने का फल इस प्रकार बताया गया है 

ज्लाभिषेक - सुवृष्टि 
कुशोद्क    - व्याधिनाश
गन्ने का रश- धन प्राप्ति 
शहद       -   अखंड लक्ष्मी
दूध         -  पुत्र सुख 
गंगा जल   -   मुक्ति 
शर्बत   -   - वेदूष्य
सरसों तेल  - शत्रुनाश
घी         - समस्त ईच्छाओ की पूर्ति

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

जानकारी देने के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> जानकारी देने के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र


उत्साह वर्धन के लिये धन्यवाद ...........

----------


## aawara

*झारखण्ड स्थित प्रसिद्ध तीर्थस्थल बैद्यनाथ धाम भगवान शंकर के द्वादश ज्योतिर्लिगों में से नौवां ज्योतिर्लिंग है। यह ज्योतिर्लिंग सर्वाधिक महिमामंडित है। यूं तो यहां प्रतिदिन हजारों श्रद्धलु आते हैं, लेकिन सावन में यहां भक्तों का हुजूम उमड़ पड़ता है।

सावन में यहां प्रतिदिन करीब एक लाख भक्त ज्योतिर्लिग पर जलाभिषेक करते हैं। पौराणिक मान्यताओं के मुताबिक यह ज्योतिर्लिंग लंकापति रावण द्वारा यहां लाया गया था। शिव पुराण के अनुसार शिव भक्त रावण ने अपनी तपस्या से भगवान को खुश कर अपना मनोवांछित वरदान पाया था। इस वरदान में रावण ने भगवान शिव को कैलाश पर्वत से अपने साथ लंका ले जाने का इच्छा व्यक्त की।

देवघर का ज्योतिर्लिंग अनूठा है!

भगवान शिव ने खुद लंका जाने से मना कर दिया था लेकिन उन्होंने अपने भक्त को शिवलिंग ले जाने की सलाह दी थी। इसके साथ ही भगवान शिव ने इस ज्योतिर्लिंग को रास्ते में कहीं न रखने की हिदायत दी थी। उन्होंने कहा कि यदि इसे कहीं और रखा गया तो फिर यह लिंग वहीं स्थापित हो जाएगा।

इधर, भगवान विष्णु नहीं चाहते थे कि यह ज्योतिर्लिंग लंका पहुंचे। इसलिए उन्होंने गंगा से रावण के पेट में समाने का अनुरोध किया। रावण के पेट में गंगा के आने के बाद रावण को लघुशंका की इच्छा प्रबल हो उठी। इसके बाद वह यह सोचने लगा कि आखिर यह ज्योर्तिलिंग किसे सौंपकर लघुशंका के लिए जाए। ऐसे में वहां ग्वाले के वेश में भगवान विष्णु प्रकट हुए। रावण ने उस ग्वाले को वह ज्योतिर्लिंग सौंप यह हिदायत दी की वह लघुशंका से निवृत्त होकर आ रहे हैं और वह यह ज्योतिर्लिंग जमीन पर न रखे।

इसके बाद जब रावण लघुशंका करने लगा तो उसके लघुशंका करने की इच्छा समाप्त नहीं हो रही थी। काफी देर के तक जब वह नहीं लौटा तो वह ग्वाला शिवलिंग जमीन पर रख गायब हो गया। इसके बाद रावण जब लौटकर आया तो उसके लाख प्रयास के बावजूद भी वह शिव लिंग अपनी जगह से नहीं हिला और उसे खाली हाथ लंका लौटना पड़ा। बाद यहां सभी देवी-देवताओं ने यहां आकर इस ज्योतिर्लिंग को विधिवत रूप से स्थापित किया और उसकी पूजा-अर्चना की।

काफी दिनों के बाद बैजनाथ नाम के एक चरवाहे को इस ज्योतिर्लिग का दर्शन हुआ और फिर वह प्रतिदिन इसकी पूजा करने लगा। जिससे इस स्थान का नाम बैद्यनाथ हो गया।

बारह ज्योतिर्लिंगों से अलग है बैद्यनाथधाम

देवघर जिला स्थित बाबा बैद्यनाथ धाम में कांवड़ चढ़ाने का बहुत महत्व है। शिव भक्त सुल्तानगंज से उत्तर वाहिनी गंगा से जल भरकर 106 किलोमीटर की पैदल यात्रा कर यहां पहुंचते हैं और भगवान का जलाभिषेक करते हैं। कांवड़ चढ़ाने वाले इन भक्तों को 'साधारण बम' कहा जाता है। परंतु जो लोग इस यात्रा को 24 घंटे में पूरा करते हैं उन्हें 'डाक बम' कहा जाता है। इन्हें प्रशासन की ओर से कुछ खास सुविधाएं दी जाती हैं।

कुछ ऐसे भी भक्त होते हैं जो दंड प्रणाम करते हुए या दंडवत करते हुए सुल्तानगंज से बाबा के दरबार में आते हैं। यह यात्रा काफी कष्टकारी मानी जाता है।

यहां आने वाले लोगों का मानना है कि औघड़दानी बाबा मतलब शिव उनकी सभी मनोकामनाएं पूरी करते हैं। मंदिर के चारों तरफ बाजार है। यहां बाबा को चढ़ाने के लिए बेलपत्र और फूल तो मिल ही जाते हैं। यहां का मुख्य प्रसाद चूड़ा, पेड़ा, चीनी का बना इलायची दाना, सिंदूर आदि है। जिसे लोग यहां से प्रसाद स्वरूप खरीदकर अपने घर ले जाते हैं।*

----------


## aawara

*जय बाबा बैद्यनाथ*

----------


## aawara

*हर हर महादेव .........*

----------


## Krish13

जय भोलेनाथ
बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी है आपने मित्र चाँद जी भोलेनाथ हमेशा आपका भला करते रहेगे
बोल बम

----------


## SUNIL1107

......................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *जय बाबा बैद्यनाथ*





> जय भोलेनाथ
> बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी है आपने मित्र चाँद जी भोलेनाथ हमेशा आपका भला करते रहेगे
> बोल बम





> ......................


 मित्र कृष जी , आवारा जी ओर सुनील जी को ॐ नमः शीवाय

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *झारखण्ड स्थित प्रसिद्ध तीर्थस्थल बैद्यनाथ धाम भगवान शंकर के द्वादश ज्योतिर्लिगों में से नौवां ज्योतिर्लिंग है। यह ज्योतिर्लिंग सर्वाधिक महिमामंडित है। यूं तो यहां प्रतिदिन हजारों श्रद्धलु आते हैं, लेकिन सावन में यहां भक्तों का हुजूम उमड़ पड़ता है।
> 
> सावन में यहां प्रतिदिन करीब एक लाख भक्त ज्योतिर्लिग पर जलाभिषेक करते हैं। पौराणिक मान्यताओं के मुताबिक यह ज्योतिर्लिंग लंकापति रावण द्वारा यहां लाया गया था। शिव पुराण के अनुसार शिव भक्त रावण ने अपनी तपस्या से भगवान को खुश कर अपना मनोवांछित वरदान पाया था। इस वरदान में रावण ने भगवान शिव को कैलाश पर्वत से अपने साथ लंका ले जाने का इच्छा व्यक्त की।
> 
> देवघर का ज्योतिर्लिंग अनूठा है!
> 
> भगवान शिव ने खुद लंका जाने से मना कर दिया था लेकिन उन्होंने अपने भक्त को शिवलिंग ले जाने की सलाह दी थी। इसके साथ ही भगवान शिव ने इस ज्योतिर्लिंग को रास्ते में कहीं न रखने की हिदायत दी थी। उन्होंने कहा कि यदि इसे कहीं और रखा गया तो फिर यह लिंग वहीं स्थापित हो जाएगा।
> 
> इधर, भगवान विष्णु नहीं चाहते थे कि यह ज्योतिर्लिंग लंका पहुंचे। इसलिए उन्होंने गंगा से रावण के पेट में समाने का अनुरोध किया। रावण के पेट में गंगा के आने के बाद रावण को लघुशंका की इच्छा प्रबल हो उठी। इसके बाद वह यह सोचने लगा कि आखिर यह ज्योर्तिलिंग किसे सौंपकर लघुशंका के लिए जाए। ऐसे में वहां ग्वाले के वेश में भगवान विष्णु प्रकट हुए। रावण ने उस ग्वाले को वह ज्योतिर्लिंग सौंप यह हिदायत दी की वह लघुशंका से निवृत्त होकर आ रहे हैं और वह यह ज्योतिर्लिंग जमीन पर न रखे।
> ...


अच्छा विवरण प्रस्तुत किया है मित्र आपने ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

ॐ नम: शिवाय..........

----------


## aawara

*जय भोलेनाथ*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *जय भोलेनाथ*


सहयोग के लिये फिर से धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> वेसे तो शिव की पूजा के कई प्रकार है पर दो रूप साधारण मनुष्यो मैं काफी प्रचलित है 
> 1) पंचोपचार पूजा 
> 2)षोडशोपचार पूजा


मित्रो आज दोनों प्रकार की पूजा केसे होती है , इसका विवरण देने की कोशिस करूंगा

----------


## Chandrshekhar

गन्धाक्ष (चन्दन) पुष्प (बेलपत्र ओर फूल ) , दीप , धूप ,नेवेध (प्रसाद) इन पाच वस्तु से पूजन पंचोपचार पूजन कहलाता है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

षोडशोपचार पूजा किसी खास ऊदेसय के लिये की जाती है ,इसमे 1)आवाहन 2)आसान 3) पाध 4) अर्ध्य 5) स्नान 6) अभिषेक 7) आचमन 8) वस्त्र 9) गंध अक्षत  
10)पुष्प बेलपत्र 11) धूप 12) दीप ,नेवेध 13)पान सुपारी 14) फल 15) दक्षिणा 16) आरती / शिव तांडव शामिल है ये पूजा किसी मंत्र के जानकार / पंडित को ही साथ लेके करनी चाहिये, ये पूजा तुरंत ही फल देती है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो अब मैं आपलोगो को ब्ताऊंगा की केसे बिना किसी खास खर्चे के आप वेदिक तरीके से भगवान शिव की पूजा कर सकते है, सम्पूर्ण विधि ,मंत्रो के साथ

----------


## Chandrshekhar

ॐ नम: शिवाय..........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

श्रावण का महीना एवं देवाधिदेव महादेव का दर्शन पूजन रुद्राभिषेक इनमें नैसर्गिक अन्योन्याश्रित संबंध है। बोल बम करता हुआ कांवरियोंका समूह नास्तिकोंके मन में भी आस्था का संचार करता है। विशेषकर सोमवार के दिन भगवान शिव का पूजन। प्रश्न उठता है कि शिव की अर्चना के लिए श्रावण मास ही क्यों? इस प्रश्न के उत्तर में ऋग्वेद कहता है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

संवत्सरंशशमाना ब्रह्मणा व्रतचारिण:।

वाचं पर्जन्या निन्वितां प्रमण्डूका अवादिषु॥

(सप्तम मंडल 763का प्रथम श्लोक)
अर्थात् वृष्टिकालमें ब्राह्मण वेद पाठ का व्रत करते हैं और उस समय में प्राय: उन सूक्तोंको पढते हैं, जो तृप्तिदायक हैं। इसका यह भी अर्थ है कि वर्षा ऋतु के मंडन करनेवाले जीव वर्षा ऋतु में इस प्रकार ध्वनि करते हैं, मानो एक वर्ष के अंतराल में उन्होंने मौन व्रत धारण रखा हो और इस ऋतु में बोलना प्रारंभ कर दिया हो। इस मंत्र में परमात्मा ने यह उपदेश दिया है कि जिस प्रकार क्षुद्र जंतु भी वर्षा काल में आह्लादजनकध्वनि करते हैं अथवा परमात्मा का यशोगान करते हैं, तुम भी उसी प्रकार परमात्मा का यशोगान करो।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

गोमा युरदाद बमायु रदात्पृष्नरदा द्ध रि तोनो वसूनि।

गवां मंडूकादक्ष: शता निसहस्त्र सावे प्रतिरंत आयु:॥

अर्थात् अनंत प्रकार की औषधियां, जिसमें उत्पन्न होती हैं, उस वर्षा काल अथवा श्रावण मास को सहस्त्रासापकहते हैं। उस काल में परमात्मा हमको अनंत प्रकार का शिक्षा-लाभ कराएं और हमारे ऐश्वर्य और आयु को बढाएं। शिव पूजन से संतान, धन-धान्य, ज्ञान और दीर्घायु की प्राप्ति होती है। शिव को जलधारा प्रिय है। विशेष कर सोमवार को अनजाने में भी किया गया शिवव्रतमोक्ष को देनेवालाहोता है। अनजाने में शिवरात्रि व्रत करने से एक भील पर भगवान शंकर की कृपा हुई। एक दिन एक भील के मातापिताएवं पत्नी भूख से पीडित होकर उससे याचना की-हे वनचर, हमें कुछ खाने को दो। इस प्रकार की याचना सुनकर वह भील मृगों के शिकार के लिए वन में निकल गया। वह सारे वन में घूमने लगा। दैवयोग से उसे उस दिन कुछ भी नहीं मिला तथा सूर्यास्त हो गया। उसने मन में यह निश्चय किया कि बिना कुछ लिए घर जाना बेकार है। वह शिकार की प्रतीक्षा में भूखा-प्यासा वहीं वन में ठहर गया। रात्रि के प्रथम प्रहर में वह एक बिल्व वृक्ष पर चढकर जलाशय के समीप बैठा था। एक प्यासी हिरणीवहां आ गई। उसे देखकर व्याध को बडा हर्ष हुआ। तुरंत उसने अपने धनुष पर एक वाण संधान किया। उसके हाथ के धक्के से थोडा सा जल तथा बिल्वपत्रनीचे गिर पडा। उस वृक्ष के नीचे शिवलिंगथा। उक्त जल और बिल्वपत्रसे प्रथम प्रहर में ही शिव की पूजा संपन्न हो गई। उस पूजा के महात्म्यसे उस व्याध का सारा पातक तत्काल नष्ट हो गया। तब जो मनुष्य पूरी चेतना में जानबूझ कर पूरी श्रद्धा भक्ति के साथ भगवान शिव की पूजा जल, अक्षत, चंदन, फूल, बिल्वपत्रआदि से करेगा, उस पर भला शिव की विशेष अनुकंपा कैसे नहीं होगी?

----------


## Nisha.Patel

चाँद जी अच्छा सूत्र हे ..........................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चाँद जी अच्छा सूत्र हे ..........................


धन्यवाद प्रभारी जी ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

भगवान शिव के 108 नाम स्ब्दार्थ सहित 


1)  शिव - कल्याण स्वरूप
2)  महेश्वर - माया के अधीश्वर
3)  शम्भू - आनंद स्स्वरूप वाले
4)  पिनाकी - पिनाक धनुष धारण करने वाले
5)  शशिशेखर - सिर पर चंद्रमा धारण करने वाले
6)  वामदेव - अत्यंत सुंदर स्वरूप वाले
7)  विरूपाक्ष - भौंडी आँख वाले
8)  कपर्दी - जटाजूट धारण करने वाले
9)  नीललोहित - नीले और लाल रंग वाले
10) शंकर - सबका कल्याण करने वाले
11) शूलपाणी - हाथ में त्रिशूल धारण करने वाले
12) खटवांगी - खटिया का एक पाया रखने वाले
13) विष्णुवल्लभ - भगवान विष्णु के अतिप्रेमी
14) शिपिविष्ट - सितुहा में प्रवेश करने वाले
15) अंबिकानाथ - भगवति के पति

----------


## Chandrshekhar

16) श्रीकण्ठ - सुंदर कण्ठ वाले
17) भक्तवत्सल - भक्तों को अत्यंत स्नेह करने वाले
18) भव - संसार के रूप में प्रकट होने वाले
19) शर्व - कष्टों को नष्ट करने वाले
20) त्रिलोकेश - तीनों लोकों के स्वामी
21) शितिकण्ठ - सफेद कण्ठ वाले
22) शिवाप्रिय - पार्वती के प्रिय
23) उग्र - अत्यंत उग्र रूप वाले
24) कपाली - कपाल धारण करने वाले
25) कामारी - कामदेव के शत्रु
26) अंधकारसुरसूदन - अंधक दैत्य को मारने वाले
27) गंगाधर - गंगा जी को धारण करने वाले
28) ललाटाक्ष - ललाट में आँख वाले
29) कालकाल - काल के भी काल
30) कृपानिधि - करूणा की खान

----------


## Chandrshekhar

31) भीम - भयंकर रूप वाले
32) परशुहस्त - हाथ में फरसा धारण करने वाले
33) मृगपाणी - हाथ में हिरण धारण करने वाले
34) जटाधर - जटा रखने वाले
35) कैलाशवासी - कैलाश के निवासी
36) कवची - कवच धारण करने वाले
37) कठोर - अत्यन्त मजबूत देह वाले
38) त्रिपुरांतक - त्रिपुरासुर को मारने वाले
39) वृषांक - बैल के चिह्न वाली झंडा वाले
40) वृषभारूढ़ - बैल की सवारी वाले
41) भस्मोद्धूलित वि ग्र ह - सारे शरीर में भस्म लगाने वाले
42) सामप्रिय - सामगान से प्रेम करने वाले
43) स्वरमयी - सातों स्वरों में निवास करने वाले
44) रयीमूर्ति - वेदरूपी विग्रह करने वाले
45) अनीश्वर - जिसका और कोई मालिक नहीं है

----------


## sushilnkt

*ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

46) सर्वज्ञ - सब कुछ जानने वाले
47) परमात्मा - सबका अपना आपा
48) सोमसूर्याग्नि लो च न - चंद्र, सूर्य और अग्निरूपी आँख वाले
49) हवि - आहूति रूपी द्रव्य वाले
50) यज्ञमय - यज्ञस्वरूप वाले
51) सोम - उमा के सहित रूप वाले
52) पंचवक्त्र - पांच मुख वाले
53) सदाशिव - नित्य कल्याण रूप वाले
54) विश्वेश्वर - सारे विश्व के ईश्वर
55) वीरभद्र - बहादुर होते हुए भी शांत रूप वाले
56) गणनाथ - गणों के स्वामी
57) प्रजापति - प्रजाओं का पालन करने वाले
58) हिरण्यरेता - स्वर्ण तेज वाले
59) दुर्धुर्ष - किसी से नहीं दबने वाले
60) गिरीश - पहाड़ों के मालिक

----------


## Chandrshekhar

61) केलाशी - कैलाश पर्वत पर सोने वाले
62) अनघ - पापरहित
63) भुजंगभूषण - साँप के आभूषण वाले
64) भर्ग - पापों को भूंज देने वाले
65) गिरिधन्वा - मेरू पर्वत को धनुष बनाने वाले
66) गिरिप्रिय - पर्वत प्रेमी
67) कृत्तिवासा - गजचर्म पहनने वाले
68) पुराराति - पुरों का नाश करने वाले
69) भगवान् - सर्वसमर्थ षड्ऐश्वर्य संपन्न
70) प्रमथाधिप - प्रमथगणों के अधिपति
71) मृत्युंजय - मृत्यु को जीतने वाले
72)  सूक्ष्मतनु - सूक्ष्म शरीर वाले
73)  जगद्व्यापी - जगत् में व्याप्त होकर रहने वाले
74)  जगद्गुरू - जगत् के गुरू
75)  व्योमकेश - आकाश रूपी बाल वाले

----------


## Chandrshekhar

76) महासेनजनक - कार्तिकेय के पिता
77) चारुविक्रम - सुन्दर पराक्रम वाले
78) रूद्र - भक्तों के दुख देखकर रोने वाले
79) भूतपति - भूतप्रेत या पंचभूतों के स्वामी
80) स्थाणु - स्पंदन रहित कूटस्थ रूप वाले
81) अहिर्बुध्न्य - कुण्डलिनी को धारण करने वाले
82) दिगम्बर - नग्न, आकाशरूपी वस्त्र वाले
83) अष्टमूर्ति - आठ रूप वाले
84) अनेकात्मा - अनेक रूप धारण करने वाले
85) सात्त्विक - सत्व गुण वाले
86) शुद्धविग्रह - शुद्धमूर्ति वाले
87) शाश्वत - नित्य रहने वाले
88) खण्डपरशु - टूटा हुआ फरसा धारण करने वाले
89) अज - जन्म रहित
90) पाशविमोचन - बंधन से छुड़ाने वा

----------


## Chandrshekhar

91) मृड - सुखस्वरूप वाले
92) पशुपति - पशुओं के मालिक
93) देव - स्वयं प्रकाश रूप
94) महादेव - देवों के भी देव
95) अव्यय - खर्च होने पर भी न घटने वाले
96) हरि - विष्णुस्वरूप
97) पूषदन्तभित् - पूषा के दांत उखाड़ने वाले
98) अव्यग्र - कभी भी व्यथित न होने वाले
99) दक्षाध्वरहर - दक्ष के यज्ञ को नष्ट करने वाले
100) हर - पापों व तापों को हरने वाले
101) भगनेत्रभिद् - भग देवता की आंख फोड़ने वाले
102) अव्यक्त - इंद्रियों के सामने प्रकट न होने वाले
103) सहस्राक्ष - अनंत आँख वाले
104) सहस्रपाद - अनंत पैर वाले
105) अपवर्गप्रद - कैवल्य मोक्ष देने वाले
106) अनंत - देशकालवस्तुरूपी परिछेद से रहित
107) तारक - सबको तारने वाला
108) परमेश्वर - सबसे परे ईश्वर

----------


## Chandrshekhar

हर हर महादेव.............

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सावन मैं भगवान शिव के 108 नामो का नित्य प्र्दोस काल मैं जाप करने से सारे कष्ट मिट जाते है

----------


## draculla

क्या कोई मेरे साथ देवघर आएगा?
मैं 5 august को सुलतानगंज से जल भरने वाला हूँ.
बोल बम

----------


## aawara

*ॐ त्र्यम्बकँ य्यजामहे सुगन्धिं पुष्टिवर्द्धनम् ।

उर्व्वारूकमिव बन्धनान्न्मृत्यो  ्म्मुक्षीय मामृतात् ।

ॐ त्र्यम्बकं य्यजामहे सुगन्धिम्पतिवेदन  ् ।

उर्व्वारूकमिव बन्धनादितोमुक्षी   मामुत: ।।*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

[QUOTE=aawara;379573][B][SIZE="3"][COLOR="darkred"]ॐ त्र्यम्बकँ य्यजामहे सुगन्धिं पुष्टिवर्द्धनम् ।

उर्व्वारूकमिव बन्धनान्न्मृत्यो  ्म्मुक्षीय मामृतात् ।

ॐ त्र्यम्बकं य्यजामहे सुगन्धिम्पतिवेदन  ् ।


 मित्र फोरम का सॉफ्टवेयर संस्कृत को ज्यादा स्पोट नहीं करता है, मंत्र टाईप करने होगे तभी आयेगे मैं अलग से टाईप कर रहा हूँ, कर्मवार शिव तांडव डाल दूंगा

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> क्या कोई मेरे साथ देवघर आएगा?
> मैं 5 august को सुलतानगंज से जल भरने वाला हूँ.
> बोल बम


बोल बम , भोलेनाथ आपकी हर आरजू पूरी करे, पूरे मंच की तरफ से सफल यात्रा की शुभकामनाये

----------


## Chandrshekhar

बोल बम के नारा बा, इहे एक सहारा बा  ॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

[QUOTE=chanddanapur;379578]


> [B][SIZE="3"][COLOR="darkred"]ॐ त्र्यम्बकँ य्यजामहे सुगन्धिं पुष्टिवर्द्धनम् ।
> 
> उर्व्वारूकमिव बन्धनान्न्मृत्यो  ्म्मुक्षीय मामृतात् ।
> 
> ॐ त्र्यम्बकं य्यजामहे सुगन्धिम्पतिवेदन  ् ।
> 
> 
>  मित्र फोरम का सॉफ्टवेयर संस्कृत को ज्यादा स्पोट नहीं करता है, मंत्र टाईप करने होगे तभी आयेगे मैं अलग से टाईप कर रहा हूँ, कर्मवार शिव तांडव डाल दूंगा


चंदर भाई जी अगर फोरम का सॉफ्टवेयर 
संस्कृत को ज्यादा स्पोट नहीं करता तो संस्कृत न लिखें.
जो मंत्र भी लिख हुया है यह मृतुन्जय मंत्र है और अधूरा भी है.
अब यह पता नही आपसे भूल हुयी है, 
या फोरम के सोफ्टवेयर का संस्कृत को  सपोर्ट न करना है.

----------


## Kamal Ji

चंदर भाई जी अगर फोरम का सॉफ्टवेयर 
संस्कृत को ज्यादा स्पोट नहीं करता तो संस्कृत न लिखें.
जो मंत्र भी लिख हुया है यह मृतुन्जय मंत्र है 
और यह अधूरा और त्रुटियाँ ग्रस्त  भी है.
अब यह पता नही आपसे भूल हुयी है, 
या फोरम के सोफ्टवेयर का संस्कृत को  सपोर्ट न करना है.

----------


## Kamal Ji

पूरा लिखा हुआ नही आया इसलिए  रीपोस्ट् करना पडा है.

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

बम बम          bhole

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चंदर भाई जी अगर फोरम का सॉफ्टवेयर 
> संस्कृत को ज्यादा स्पोट नहीं करता तो संस्कृत न लिखें.
> जो मंत्र भी लिख हुया है यह मृतुन्जय मंत्र है 
> और यह अधूरा और त्रुटियाँ ग्रस्त  भी है.
> अब यह पता नही आपसे भूल हुयी है, 
> या फोरम के सोफ्टवेयर का संस्कृत को  सपोर्ट न करना है.


अनु दीदी मैंने पहले भी कई बार कहा है की संस्कृत के शब्द कॉपी पेस्ट नहीं होते ,आप ठीक से देखे ,मेरी पोस्ट नहीं है, मैं टाईप करूंगा तो ये बिलकुल ठीक आ जायेगा , अभी इस मंत्र का नंबर आने मैं देर है, मेरे लिखे मंत्र नहीं गायब होगे,सदस्यो को मैं पोस्ट करने से रोक नहीं सकता ,सभी का स्वागत है जी

----------


## aawara

> चंदर भाई जी अगर फोरम का सॉफ्टवेयर 
> संस्कृत को ज्यादा स्पोट नहीं करता तो संस्कृत न लिखें.
> जो मंत्र भी लिख हुया है यह मृतुन्जय मंत्र है 
> और यह अधूरा और त्रुटियाँ ग्रस्त  भी है.
> अब यह पता नही आपसे भूल हुयी है, 
> या फोरम के सोफ्टवेयर का संस्कृत को  सपोर्ट न करना है.


*अनु जी ये मेरी भूल है..........................आगे से सब्धानी राखी जाएगी .........................................*

----------


## Kamal Ji

> अनु दीदी मैंने पहले भी कई बार कहा है की संस्कृत के शब्द कॉपी पेस्ट नहीं होते ,आप ठीक से देखे ,मेरी पोस्ट नहीं है, मैं टाईप करूंगा तो ये बिलकुल ठीक आ जायेगा , अभी इस मंत्र का नंबर आने मैं देर है, मेरे लिखे मंत्र नहीं गायब होगे,सदस्यो को मैं पोस्ट करने से रोक नहीं सकता ,सभी का स्वागत है जी





> *अनु जी ये मेरी भूल है..........................आगे से सब्धानी राखी जाएगी .........................................*


चंदर भाई  जी सॉरी मैंने भूल से 
आपका नाम ले लिया जिनकी भूल थी 
उन्होंने स्वयम अपनी गलती मान ली है.

----------


## long

हर हर महादेव

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> हर हर महादेव


हर हर महादेव

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> षोडशोपचार पूजा किसी खास ऊदेसय के लिये की जाती है ,इसमे 1)आवाहन 2)आसान 3) पाध 4) अर्ध्य 5) स्नान 6) अभिषेक 7) आचमन 8) वस्त्र 9) गंध अक्षत  
> 10)पुष्प बेलपत्र 11) धूप 12) दीप ,नेवेध 13)पान सुपारी 14) फल 15) दक्षिणा 16) आरती / शिव तांडव शामिल है ये पूजा किसी मंत्र के जानकार / पंडित को ही साथ लेके करनी चाहिये, ये पूजा तुरंत ही फल देती है


*मित्रो तो प्रस्तुत है आपके लिये भगवान शंकर की वेदिक पूजा का एक बिना किसी खाश खर्च का उत्तम ओर आसान तरीका, मंत्र संस्कृत मैं है सुध रूप लिखने की पूरी कोशिस है, अगर किसी को आपति है तो वे इन मंत्रो को संकेत मात्र समझे ,ओर उसका सुध रूप निजी जीवन मैं किसी मंत्र के जानकार से समझ ले, इस पूजा को किसी जानकार/योग्य पंडित की देख रेख मैं ही करना सर्वोत्त्म होगा*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*श्री शिव  पूजन विधि के लिए समान...

 शिव लिंग पार्थिवेश्वर या नरमेदेशवर के लिंग , अगर घर मैं पूजा करनी हो तो, नहीं तो मंदिर मैं किसी शिव लिंग पे कर सकते है 

जिनको पूजन करना है उनको हरे रंग के नये वस्त्र धारण करने चाहिए ,अगर नही है तो वस्त्र कोई नये वस्त्र , पर हरी रुमाल साथ रख ले 
गंगा जल 
आक के फूल,
धतूरे का फल
भांग
बेलपत्र

धुप

दीपक (सुध घी के साथ )

फल (अमरूद केला सेव आदी)
प्रसाद के रूप मैं  नेवेद्य, दूध से बनी सामग्री

१ रूपये का सिक्का-१ पिस 
रोली ,(लाल चन्दन) मोली (रक्षा सूत्र) अक्षत (बिना टूटे चावल के दाने)


थाली (पीतल, कांसा, चांदी सोना की )
आरती के लिए छोटी प्लेट, (पीतल, कांसा, चांदी सोना की ) एक शिव लिंग रखने के लिये छोटी प्लेट 
कपूर ,


रुद्राक्ष की ओर सफ़ेद हकीक की माला 
(ये माला धार्मिक पूजा पाठ की दूकान मैं आसानी से मिल जायेगी. .)

भस्म (ये आप किसी शिव मंदिर से ले लें )

पूजा मैं काम आने वाल इत्र/गुलाब जल 

शिव ताण्डव स्त्रोत 
(ये पुस्तक के रूप मैं धार्मिक पूजा पाठ की दूकान मैं आसानी से मिल जायेगी. मैं भी  यहाँ डालने की कोशिस कर  रहा हूँ..)

अभिषेक रुद्राभिषेक के लिये द्रव 
 (शिव पुराण मैं विधिवत विभिन्न द्रव्यों से भगवान शिव के अभिषेक करने का फल इस प्रकार बताया गया है

ज्लाभिषेक - सुवृष्टि
कुशोद्क - व्याधिनाश
गन्ने का रश- धन प्राप्ति
शहद - अखंड लक्ष्मी
दूध - पुत्र सुख
गंगा जल - मुक्ति
शर्बत - - वेदूष्य
सरसों तेल - शत्रुनाश
घी - समस्त ईच्छाओ की पूर्ति) कोई भी अपनी मनवांछित इच्छा से चुन ले )

बिलकुल नया पूजा पे बेठने का आसन*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*पूजा का दिन ओर समय 

सावन मैं किसी भी दिन खाश कर सोमवार त्रियोदशी व शिव चोद्स मुख्य रूप से विसेस फलदायक तिथि है ॥

समय 

यूं तो शिव जी की पूजा किसी भी समय की जा सकती है, पर " प्रदोष काल " मैं की गयी पूजा का विशेस लाभ मिलता है , खास कर शिव तांडव का पाठ तो इसी काल मैं ही करना चाहिये ॥
सूर्यास्त के 1 घंटे पहले ओर 1 घंटे बाद के समय को " प्रदोष काल " कहा जाता है ॥*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*शिव लिंग को थाली मैं अपने सामने रखके, आसान पे  पूजा घर मैं पूर्व दिशा की ओर मुह करके  बैठ जाए.
सारी पूजन समाग्री अवम उस स्थान को गंगा जल से सुध करके सारे समान को थाली मैं रख ले.
एक धुप जला ले ताकि वातावरण भी सुध हो ,और मच्छर ,मक्खी आदि तंग ना करे.*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

ॐ नमः शिवाय .....

----------


## Krish13

> ॐ नमः शिवाय .....


ॐ नमः शिवाय....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> ॐ नमः शिवाय....


पूजा मैं आपका स्वागत है, भाई

----------


## Krish13

> पूजा मैं आपका स्वागत है, भाई


शुक्रिया भाई.........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*अब सबसे पहले अपने आप को पूर्ण सुध करे, इसके लिये बायें हाथ मैं गंगा जल ले ओर दाहिने हाथ से अपने हृदय पे जल छींटते हुवे ये मंत्र बोले 
ॐ हृदयाय नमः॥ 
फिर अपने माथे (सिर) पे जल छींटते हुवे ये मंत्र बोले 
ॐ भूः शिरसे स्वाहा
फिर सिर मैं जहां चोटी रहती है वहाँ गंगा जल छींट के ये मंत्र बोले 
ॐ भुव: शिखाये वषट्
अपनी दोनों बाहो पे गंगा जल छींट के ये मंत्र बोले 
ॐ स्व: कवचाय हुं
अपने दोनों नेत्र ओर उसके बीच आज्ञा चक्र पे जल छींट के ये मंत्र बोले 
ॐ भूभूर्व: स्व: नेत्रत्रयाय वोषट्
अब तीन बार ताली बजाये ये मंत्र बोल के 
ॐ भूभूर्व: स्व: अस्त्राय फट्

अब आप शिव पूजा के लिये बिलकुल सुध हो गये है ॥*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*अब दीपक को जलाये ... ....फिर रुद्राक्ष की माला अपने गले मैं धारण कर भस्म लगाये , अपने मस्तक पे*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अब हाथ को सुध कर ले, अब सारी दिशाओं , ब्रह्माण्ड, 9 ग्रह, भूमि आदि का नमन इस प्रकार करे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*बाये हाथ मैं गंगा जल ले ओर दाहिने हाथ से पूर्व दिशा मैं उछाल के पूर्व दिशा को प्रणाम करे इस मंत्र के साथ   ॐ पूर्वाय नमः*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*बाये हाथ मैं गंगा जल ले ओर दाहिने हाथ से पश्चिम  दिशा (अपने के सर के पीछे  )मैं उछाल के पश्चिम  दिशा को प्रणाम करे इस मंत्र के साथ ॐ पश्चिमाय नमः*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

ॐ नम: शिवाय..........

----------


## sushilnkt

ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........ॐ नम: शिवाय..........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *बाये हाथ मैं गंगा जल ले ओर दाहिने हाथ से पश्चिम  दिशा (अपने के सर के पीछे  )मैं उछाल के पश्चिम  दिशा को प्रणाम करे इस मंत्र के साथ ॐ पश्चिमाय नमः*


*बाये हाथ मैं गंगा जल ले ओर दाहिने हाथ से उत्तर दिशा (अपने बाये हाथ की ओर  )मैं उछाल के उत्तर दिशा को प्रणाम करे इस मंत्र के साथ ॐ उत्तराय नमः*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

बाये हाथ मैं गंगा जल ले ओर दाहिने हाथ से दक्षिण दिशा (अपने दाये हाथ की ओर )मैं उछाल के दक्षिण दिशा को प्रणाम करे इस मंत्र के साथ ॐ दक्षिणाय नमः

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*बाये हाथ मैं गंगा जल ले ओर दाहिने हाथ से आकाश मैं उछाल के दक्षिण दिशा को प्रणाम करे इस मंत्र के साथ ॐ ब्र्हमांडाय नमः

बाये हाथ मैं गंगा जल ले ओर दाहिने हाथ से धरती पे छींट के धरती माँ  प्रणाम करे इस मंत्र के साथ  ॐ   पूजा भूमियाय नमः ॥*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*अब आप अपने गुरुदेव या फिर शिव को ही गुरु के रूप मैं ध्यान लगाये इस मंत्र के साथ 
ॐ नमः शिवाय गुरवे सच्चिदानन्द मूर्तये ।
निष्प्रपञ्चाय शान्ताय निराल्म्बाय तेजसे ॥ 
देवाधिदेव सर्वज्ञ सच्चिदानन्द  लक्षण । 
उमा रमण भूतेश प्रसीद करुणानिधे ॥ 
ॐ गुरुदेवाय तत्पुरूषाय नमः ॥*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*अब निम्न मंत्र बोलते हुवे शिवलिंग को गंगा जल मैं गुलाब जल/इत्र से स्नान करवाये
ॐ आपो हिष्ठा मयो भुवस्तान ऊर्जे दधातन महेरणाय चक्षसे । 
यो व: शिवतमो रसस्तस्य भाजयते हन: उशतीरिव मातर: तस्मा अरङग मामव यस्य क्षयाय जिन्वय आपो जनयथा च नः ।
श्री शिवाय स्नानं समर्पयामि नमः ॥*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*मोली को वस्त्र के सांकेतिक रूप मैं शिवलिंग पे अर्पित करे , इस मंत्र के साथ
 ॐ श्री शिवाय वस्त्रम  समर्पयामि नमः ॥*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*शिव लिंग पे तिलक लगाये लाल चन्दन से ये मंत्र बोलते हुवे ...
ॐ श्री शिवाय तिलकम् समर्पयामि नमः ॥

शिव लिंग पे पुष्प अर्पित करे  ये मंत्र बोलते हुवे ...
ॐ श्री शिवाय पुष्पम् समर्पयामि नमः ॥*

----------


## BISHTNISHA

chandanpur ji main. aapka bahoot-bahoot abhari hoon. jo aapne is kadi main. shiv bhakti ki bhawna jagrit ki, or hame is ka gyan dilya.

thanks (dhyanabad)

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> chandanpur ji main. aapka bahoot-bahoot abhari hoon. jo aapne is kadi main. shiv bhakti ki bhawna jagrit ki, or hame is ka gyan dilya.
> 
> thanks (dhyanabad)


 धन्यवाद मित्र , आपने ये बात कही , मेरी मेहनत सफल हो गयी, ये आपकी पहली ही पोस्ट है, फोरम मैं आपका स्वागत है, जल्दी से हिन्दी लिखना सीख लो मित्र, ओर भी मजा आयेगा ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*शिव लिंग पे अक्षत चढ़ाये  ये मंत्र बोलते हुवे ...
ॐ श्री शिवाय  अक्षतान् समर्पयामि नमः ॥*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*धूप ओर दीप जला ले, हाथ सुध करके दिखाये ,इस मंत्र के साथ ...


ॐ श्री शिवाय धूपम् दीपम् दर्शयामि नमः ॥*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*शिव लिंग पे नेवेध,फल चढ़ाये ये मंत्र बोलते हुवे ...

भालचन्द्र नमस्तुभ्यम् विघ्नह्त मंगलप्रद,
नानाविधम् गृहाणेदम् नेवेधम् ऋतु फलम् कृपया प्रभो ॥ 
श्री शिवाय  नेवेधम् ऋतु फलम्  निवेदयामी नमः ॥*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*अब आचमन कराये अवम दक्षिणा मैं एक सिक्का अर्पित करे, इस मंत्र को बोलते हूवे

इदं आचमनीयं, दक्षिणा द्र्व्यम् समर्पयामि श्री शिव चरणकमलेभ्यो नमः ॥*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*अपने जीवन की समस्त बाधाओं , अवम मन के विकारों , दोषों, पापों, की समाप्ती व आनंद की स्थिति
प्राप्त करने के लिये जल/द्रव्य से भगवान शिव का अभिषेक करे निम्न मंत्र बोलते हुवे...
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *अपने जीवन की समस्त बाधाओं , अवम मन के विकारों , दोषों, पापों, की समाप्ती व आनंद की स्थिति
> प्राप्त करने के लिये जल/द्रव्य से भगवान शिव का अभिषेक करे निम्न मंत्र बोलते हुवे...
> *



*ॐ अघोराय नमः ॥ 
ॐ पशुपतये नमः ॥ 
ॐ शर्वाय नमः ॥
ॐ विरुपाक्षाय नमः ॥ 
ॐ विश्वरुपिणे नमः ॥ 
ॐ त्र्यम्बकाय नमः ॥ 
ॐ कपर्दिने नमः ॥ 
ॐ भेरवाय नमः ॥ 
ॐ शूलपाणये नमः ॥ 
ॐ ईशानाय नमः ॥ 
ॐ सच्चिदानन्दाय नमः ॥ 
ॐ निखिलेश्वराय नमः ॥*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*अब आशन पे बेठ के सफ़ेद हकीककी माला  से निम्न मंत्र की 1 माला जाप करें 

॥ ॐ शं  शंकराय लोकरञ्जनाय निखिलेश्वराय नमः ॥*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*.............................ओउम नमः शिवाय ............................*

*शिव भगवान जी से ही जुडी एक कथा आती है ....

यह तब की बात है जब पांडव जुए में सब कुछ हारने के बाद शर्त के अनुसार तेरह साल के लिए बन को गए थे .
अर्जुन जो शिव के परम भक्त थे, उनका नियम था कि जब तक शिव भगवान को जल न अर्पित कर दें तब तक भोजन नही ग्रहण करते थे.
एक बार बहुत देर हो गयी सूर्य भगवान भी सर पर आ गए अर्जुन जी को कोई मंदिर नही मिला और उनहोंने जल भी अर्पण नही किया था. भूख से सब व्याकुल थे. अर्जुन न खाएं तो और सब भाई कैसे खा लें?
भीम जी का बहुत बुरा हाल था भूख से वह व्याकुल हुए जा रहे थे. उन्होंने कया किया कि एक पत्थर जो लंबा सा और गोल सा दिखा उसे उठाया और  धरती पर खुबा दिया.  
अब उसके इधर उधर झाडियाँ  सी रख दी थोडा  सा दिखने दिया . अब घुमते घुमते भीम, अर्जुन को वह पत्थर दिखा दिया..... अरे देख अर्जुन यह शिवलिंग कोई पुराना होगा . अर्जुन ने अपने भाई कि बात को मन कर झाडियाँ आदि साफ़ किया और भोले नाथ को जलाभिषेक किया.
अब जब उदर पूर्ती हो गयी. तब भीम ने हंसते  हुए सब बात सुनाई. सब बड़े जोर से ठहाका लगा कर हसने लगे.
अब अर्जुन का मुंह लटक गया . तब युधिष्टर जी बोले अर्जुन तुमने अपने पूर्ण विशवास से शिव को जलार्पण किया है. तू व्यर्थ चिंता न कर तुने तो उस पत्थर को शिवलिंग ही समझ कर जलाभिषेक किया है, अतः तेरी तरफ से वह जल शिवार्पण ही हुआ है. इसलिए तुने शिव को जल शिवार्पण करके ही भोजन ग्रहण किया है. तब वह अर्जुन को उसी जगह ले गए और कहा कि भीम अब तुम इस उखाड कर दिखाओ. अब भीम  ने ही वह  पत्थर गाडा था सो मुस्कुराते हुए उसे उठाने लगे .
पर शिव महिमा देखो.... वह पत्थर भीम के अथक प्रयास के बावजूद  लेशमात्र  भी नही हिल पाया.
अब भीम का चेहरा देखने वाला था, और अर्जुन हर्षित हो उठे.
बोल शंकर भगवान की जय.*


*.............................ओउम नमः शिवाय ............................*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*मंत्र जप के पश्चात नीचे दिये गये रावण लिखित शिव तांडव स्तोत्र का एक पाठ करे ,इस विडियो मैं ये बिलकुल सही सही लिखा हुवा भी है, उच्चार्ण भी बिलकुल सुध है ॥ 


*

----------


## Kamal Ji

या रावण द्वारा रचित शिव तांडव स्तोत्र है.
श्री रमेश भाई ओझा का गाया हुआ है.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> या रावण द्वारा रचित शिव तांडव स्तोत्र है.
> श्री रमेश भाई ओझा का गाया हुआ है.


देख लें अनु जी  चला के, सबसे बेहतरीन यही है ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*अब शिव शंकर की कपूर से आरती करे*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आरती ले शिवलिंग को नमन करे, मनोकामना मांगे , फिर सभी बङो को प्रणाम करे ॥*

----------


## sushilnkt

.ओउम नमः शिवाय .ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय

----------


## Kamal Ji

> देख लें अनु जी  चला के, सबसे बेहतरीन यही है ॥



कोई संदेह नही है चंदर जी शिव तांडव स्तोत्र का 
और आरती का भी दोनों की आवाज़ मधुर और सुस्पष्ट है.
उत्तम प्रय्यास है यह .
भोले नाथ सब की मनोकामनाएं पूर्ण करे, 
सर्वे भवन्तु सुखिनः, सर्वे सन्तु  निरामयः, सर्वे भद्राणि पश्य्न्तुः , मा कश्चिद् दुख्भाग्भ्वेत.

----------


## Kamal Ji

सर्वे भवन्तु सुखिनः, सर्वे सन्तु निरामयः, सर्वे भद्राणि पश्य्न्तुः , मा कश्चिद् दुख्भाग्भ्वेत. ..

----------


## MR.Arjun

ओउम नमः शिवाय .ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय.ओउम नमः शिवाय

----------


## MR.Arjun

सर्वे भवन्तु सुखिनः, सर्वे सन्तु निरामयः, सर्वे भद्राणि पश्य्न्तुः , मा कश्चिद् दुख्भाग्भ्वेत. ..

----------


## MR.Arjun

> *.............................ओउम नमः शिवाय ............................*
> 
> *शिव भगवान जी से ही जुडी एक कथा आती है ....
> 
> यह तब की बात है जब पांडव जुए में सब कुछ हारने के बाद शर्त के अनुसार तेरह साल के लिए बन को गए थे .
> अर्जुन जो शिव के परम भक्त थे, उनका नियम था कि जब तक शिव भगवान को जल न अर्पित कर दें तब तक भोजन नही ग्रहण करते थे.
> एक बार बहुत देर हो गयी सूर्य भगवान भी सर पर आ गए अर्जुन जी को कोई मंदिर नही मिला और उनहोंने जल भी अर्पण नही किया था. भूख से सब व्याकुल थे. अर्जुन न खाएं तो और सब भाई कैसे खा लें?
> भीम जी का बहुत बुरा हाल था भूख से वह व्याकुल हुए जा रहे थे. उन्होंने कया किया कि एक पत्थर जो लंबा सा और गोल सा दिखा उसे उठाया और  धरती पर खुबा दिया.  
> अब उसके इधर उधर झाडियाँ  सी रख दी थोडा  सा दिखने दिया . अब घुमते घुमते भीम, अर्जुन को वह पत्थर दिखा दिया..... अरे देख अर्जुन यह शिवलिंग कोई पुराना होगा . अर्जुन ने अपने भाई कि बात को मन कर झाडियाँ आदि साफ़ किया और भोले नाथ को जलाभिषेक किया.
> ...


अच्छी कथा  लिखा  है भैया  ji  राम राम आप को

----------


## sushilnkt

बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले .... बम भोले ....

----------


## aawara

*भगवान शिव के १०८ नाम*

* शिव - कल्याण स्वरूप
    महेश्वर - माया के अधीश्वर
    शम्भू - आनंद स्स्वरूप वाले
    पिनाकी - पिनाक धनुष धारण करने वाले
    शशिशेखर - सिर पर चंद्रमा धारण करने वाले
    वामदेव - अत्यंत सुंदर स्वरूप वाले*
*विरूपाक्ष - भौंडी आँख वाले
    कपर्दी - जटाजूट धारण करने वाले
    नीललोहित - नीले और लाल रंग वाले
    शंकर - सबका कल्याण करने वाले
    शूलपाणी - हाथ में त्रिशूल धारण करने वाले
    खटवांगी - खटिया का एक पाया रखने वाले
    विष्णुवल्लभ - भगवान विष्णु के अतिप्रेमी*
*शिपिविष्ट - सितुहा में प्रवेश करने वाले
    अंबिकानाथ - भगवति के पति
    श्रीकण्ठ - सुंदर कण्ठ वाले
    भक्तवत्सल - भक्तों को अत्यंत स्नेह करने वाले
    भव - संसार के रूप में प्रकट होने वाले
    शर्व - कष्टों को नष्ट करने वाले
    त्रिलोकेश - तीनों लोकों के स्वामी*

----------


## aawara

*शितिकण्ठ - सफेद कण्ठ वाले
शिवाप्रिय - पार्वती के प्रिय
उग्र - अत्यंत उग्र रूप वाले
कपाली - कपाल धारण करने वाले
कामारी - कामदेव के शत्रु
अंधकारसुरसूदन - अंधक दैत्य को मारने वाले
गंगाधर - गंगा जी को धारण करने वाले
ललाटाक्ष - ललाट में आँख वाले*
*कालकाल - काल के भी काल
कृपानिधि - करूणा की खान
भीम - भयंकर रूप वाले
परशुहस्त - हाथ में फरसा धारण करने वाले
मृगपाणी - हाथ में हिरण धारण करने वाले
जटाधर - जटा रखने वाले
कैलाशवासी - कैलाश के निवासी
कवची - कवच धारण करने वाले
कठोर - अत्यन्त मजबूत देह वाले
त्रिपुरांतक - त्रिपुरासुर को मारने वाले
वृषांक - बैल के चिह्न वाली झंडा वाले
वृषभारूढ़ - बैल की सवारी वाले
भस्मोद्धूलित विग्रह  - सारे शरीर में भस्म लगाने वाले
सामप्रिय - सामगान से प्रेम करने वाले
स्वरमयी - सातों स्वरों में निवास करने वाले
त्रयीमूर्ति - वेदरूपी विग्रह करने वाले
अनीश्वर - जिसका और कोई मालिक नहीं है
सर्वज्ञ - सब कुछ जानने वाले
परमात्मा - सबका अपना आपा*
*सोमसूर्याग्नि लोचन  - चंद्र, सूर्य और अग्निरूपी आँख वाले
हवि - आहूति रूपी द्रव्य वाले
यज्ञमय - यज्ञस्वरूप वाले 
सोम - उमा के सहित रूप वाले
पंचवक्त्र - पांच मुख वाले
सदाशिव - नित्य कल्याण रूप वाले
विश्वेश्वर - सारे विश्व के ईश्वर
वीरभद्र - बहादुर होते हुए भी शांत रूप वाले
गणनाथ - गणों के स्वामी
प्रजापति - प्रजाओं का पालन करने वाले
हिरण्यरेता - स्वर्ण तेज वाले
दुर्धुर्ष - किसी से नहीं दबने वाले
गिरीश - पहाड़ों के मालिक*

----------


## aawara

*गिरिश - कैलाश पर्वत पर सोने वाले
अनघ - पापरहित
भुजंगभूषण - साँप के आभूषण वाले
भर्ग - पापों को भूंज देने वाले
गिरिधन्वा - मेरू पर्वत को धनुष बनाने वाले
गिरिप्रिय - पर्वत प्रेमी
कृत्तिवासा - गजचर्म पहनने वाले
पुराराति - पुरों का नाश करने वाले
भगवान् - सर्वसमर्थ षड्ऐश्वर्य संपन्न
प्रमथाधिप - प्रमथगणों के अधिपति
मृत्युंजय - मृत्यु को जीतने वाले
सूक्ष्मतनु - सूक्ष्म शरीर वाले
जगद्व्यापी - जगत् में व्याप्त होकर रहने वाले
जगद्गुरू - जगत् के गुरू
व्योमकेश - आकाश रूपी बाल वाले
महासेनजनक - कार्तिकेय के पिता
चारुविक्रम - सुन्दर पराक्रम वाले
रूद्र - भक्तों के दुख देखकर रोने वाले
भूतपति - भूतप्रेत या पंचभूतों के स्वामी
*
*स्थाणु - स्पंदन रहित कूटस्थ रूप वाले
अहिर्बुध्न्य - कुण्डलिनी को धारण करने वाले
दिगम्बर - नग्न, आकाशरूपी वस्त्र वाले
अष्टमूर्ति - आठ रूप वाले
अनेकात्मा - अनेक रूप धारण करने वाले
सात्त्विक - सत्व गुण वाले
शुद्धविग्रह - शुद्धमूर्ति वाले
शाश्वत - नित्य रहने वाले
खण्डपरशु - टूटा हुआ फरसा धारण करने वाले
अज - जन्म रहित
पाशविमोचन - बंधन से छुड़ाने वाले*

----------


## aawara

*मृड - सुखस्वरूप वाले
पशुपति - पशुओं के मालिक
देव - स्वयं प्रकाश रूप
महादेव - देवों के भी देव
अव्यय - खर्च होने पर भी न घटने वाले
हरि - विष्णुस्वरूप
पूषदन्तभित् - पूषा के दांत उखाड़ने वाले
अव्यग्र - कभी भी व्यथित न होने वाले
दक्षाध्वरहर - दक्ष के यज्ञ को नष्ट करने वाले
हर - पापों व तापों को हरने वाले
भगनेत्रभिद् - भग देवता की आंख फोड़ने वाले*
*अव्यक्त - इंद्रियों के सामने प्रकट न होने वाले
सहस्राक्ष - अनंत आँख वाले
सहस्रपाद - अनंत पैर वाले
अपवर्गप्रद - कैवल्य मोक्ष देने वाले
अनंत - देशकालवस्तुरूपी परिछेद से रहित
तारक - सबको तारने वाला
परमेश्वर - सबसे परे ईश्वर*

----------


## Kamal Ji

धर्म से करते हैं जैसे, ज़ात से, परिवार से   ...  वैसे थोड़ा प्यार करिये अपने हिन्दोस्तान से.

----------


## aawara

*विश्व का एकमात्र अर्धनारीश्वर काठगढ़ महादेव* 

*महाशिवरात्रि पर विशेष शिव पुराण की विधेश्वर संहिता के अनुसार पद्म कल्प के प्रारंभ में एक बार ब्रrा और विष्णु के मध्य श्रेष्ठता का विवाद उत्पन्न हो गया और दोनों दिव्यास्त्र लेकर युद्ध हेतु उन्मुख हो उठे। यह भयंकर स्थिति देख शिव सहसा वहां आदि अनंत ज्योतिर्मय स्तंभ के रूप में प्रकट हो गए, जिससे दोनों देवताओं के दिव्यास्त्र स्वत: ही शांत हो गए।

ब्रम्हा और विष्णु दोनों उस स्तंभ के आदि-अंत का मूल जानने के लिए जुट गए। विष्णु शुक्र का रूप धरकर पाताल गए, मगर अंत न पा सके। ब्रम्हा आकाश से केतकी का फूल लेकर विष्णु के पास पहुंचे और बोले- ‘मैं स्तंभ का अंत खोज आया हूं, जिसके ऊपर यह केतकी का फूल है।’

ब्रम्हा का यह छल देखकर शंकर वहां प्रकट हो गए और विष्णु ने उनके चरण पकड़ लिए। तब शंकर ने कहा कि आप दोनों समान हैं। यही अग्नि तुल्य स्तंभ, काठगढ़ के रूप में जाना जाने लगा। ईशान संहिता के अनुसार इस शिवलिंग का प्रादुर्भाव फाल्गुन मास के कृष्ण पक्ष की चतुर्दशी की रात्रि को हुआ था।
*
*ऐतिहासिक पृष्ठभूमि*

*विश्वविजेता सिकंदर ईसा से 326 वर्ष पूर्व जब पंजाब पहुंचा, तो प्रवेश से पूर्व मीरथल नामक गांव में पांच हजार सैनिकों को खुले मैदान में विश्राम की सलाह दी। इस स्थान पर उसने देखा कि एक फ़कीर शिवलिंग की पूजा व्यस्त था।

उसने फ़कीर से कहा- ‘आप मेरे साथ यूनान चलें। मैं आपको दुनिया का हर ऐश्वर्य दूंगा।’ फ़कीर ने सिकंदर की बात को अनसुना करते हुए कहा- ‘आप थोड़ा पीछे हट जाएं और सूर्य का प्रकाश मेरे तक आने दें।’

फ़कीर की इस बात से प्रभावित होकर सिकंदर ने टीले पर काठगढ़ महादेव का मंदिर बनाने के लिए भूमि को समतल करवाया और चारदीवारी बनवाई। इस चारदीवारी के ब्यास नदी की ओर अष्टकोणीय चबूतरे बनवाए, जो आज भी यहां हैं।*

*रणजीत सिंह ने किया पुनरुद्धार*

*कहते हैं, महाराजा रणजीत सिंह ने जब गद्दी संभाली, तो पूरे राज्य के धार्मिक स्थलों का भ्रमण किया। वह जब काठगढ़ पहुंचे, तो इतना आनंदित हुए कि उन्होंने आदि शिवलिंग पर तुरंत सुंदर मंदिर बनवाया और वहां पूजा करके आगे निकले। मंदिर के पास ही बने एक कुएं का जल उन्हें इतना पसंद था कि वह हर शुभकार्य के लिए यहीं से जल मंगवाते थे।*

----------


## aawara

*अर्धनारीश्वर का रूप*

*दो भागों में विभाजित आदि शिवलिंग का अंतर ग्रहों एवं नक्षत्रों के अनुसार घटता-बढ़ता रहता है और शिवरात्रि पर दोनों का ‘मिलन’ हो जाता है। यह पावन शिवलिंग अष्टकोणीय है तथा काले-भूरे रंग का है। शिव रूप में पूजे जाते शिवलिंग की ऊंचाई 7-8 फुट है जबकि पार्वती के रूप में अराध्य हिस्सा 5-6 फुट ऊंचा है।*

*भरत की प्रिय पूजा-स्थली*

*मान्यता है, त्रेता युग में भगवान राम के भाई भरत जब भी अपने ननिहाल कैकेय देश (कश्मीर) जाते थे, तो काठगढ़ में शिवलिंग की पूजा किया करते थे।*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> कोई संदेह नही है चंदर जी शिव तांडव स्तोत्र का 
> और आरती का भी दोनों की आवाज़ मधुर और सुस्पष्ट है.
> उत्तम प्रय्यास है यह .
> भोले नाथ सब की मनोकामनाएं पूर्ण करे, 
> सर्वे भवन्तु सुखिनः, सर्वे सन्तु  निरामयः, सर्वे भद्राणि पश्य्न्तुः , मा कश्चिद् दुख्भाग्भ्वेत.


उत्साहवर्ध्न ओर उत्तम सहयोग के लिये आपका आभार ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *.............................ओउम नमः शिवाय ............................*
> 
> *शिव भगवान जी से ही जुडी एक कथा आती है ....
> 
> यह तब की बात है जब पांडव जुए में सब कुछ हारने के बाद शर्त के अनुसार तेरह साल के लिए बन को गए थे .
> अर्जुन जो शिव के परम भक्त थे, उनका नियम था कि जब तक शिव भगवान को जल न अर्पित कर दें तब तक भोजन नही ग्रहण करते थे.
> 
> .
> अब अर्जुन का मुंह लटक गया . तब युधिष्टर जी बोले अर्जुन तुमने अपने पूर्ण विशवास से शिव को जलार्पण किया है. तू व्यर्थ चिंता न कर तुने तो उस पत्थर को शिवलिंग ही समझ कर जलाभिषेक किया है, अतः तेरी तरफ से वह जल शिवार्पण ही हुआ है. इसलिए तुने शिव को जल शिवार्पण करके ही भोजन ग्रहण किया है. तब वह अर्जुन को उसी जगह ले गए और कहा कि भीम अब तुम इस उखाड कर दिखाओ. अब भीम  ने ही वह  पत्थर गाडा था सो मुस्कुराते हुए उसे उठाने लगे .
> ...


बहुत ही सुंदर कथा है, धन्यवाद आपका ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*शिवतांडव स्तोत्रं  रोमन लिपि ओर हिन्दी शब्दार्थ मैं 

Jatatavigalajjala pravahapavitasthale Galeavalambya lambitam bhujangatungamalikam Damad damad damaddama ninadavadamarvayam Chakara chandtandavam tanotu nah shivah shivam ॥ 1॥ 


सघन जटामंडल रूप वन से प्रवाहित होकर श्री गंगाजी की धाराएँ जिन शिवजी के पवित्र कंठ प्रदेश को प्रक्षालित (धोती) करती हैं, और जिनके गले में लंबे-लंबे बड़े-बड़े सर्पों की मालाएँ लटक रही हैं तथा जो शिवजी डमरू को डम-डम बजाकर प्रचंड तांडव नृत्य करते हैं, वे शिवजी हमारा कल्याण करें।
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*शिवतांडव स्तोत्रं  रोमन लिपि ओर हिन्दी शब्दार्थ मैं

 Jata kata hasambhrama bhramanilimpanirjhari Vilolavichivalarai virajamanamurdhani Dhagadhagadhagajjva lalalata pattapavake Kishora chandrashekhare ratih pratikshanam mama ॥ 2 ॥ 


अति अम्भीर कटाहरूप जटाओं में अतिवेग से विलासपूर्वक भ्रमण करती हुई देवनदी गंगाजी की चंचल लहरें जिन शिवजी के शीश पर लहरा रही हैं तथा जिनके मस्तक में अग्नि की प्रचंड ज्वालाएँ धधक कर प्रज्वलित हो रही हैं, ऐसे बाल चंद्रमा से विभूषित मस्तक वाले शिवजी में मेरा अनुराग (प्रेम) प्रतिक्षण बढ़ता रहे। 
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*शिवतांडव स्तोत्रं  रोमन लिपि ओर हिन्दी शब्दार्थ मैं

Dharadharendrana ndinivilasabandhubandhura Sphuradigantasantati pramodamanamanase Krupakatakshadhorani nirudhadurdharapadi Kvachidigambare manovinodametuvastuni ॥ 3 ॥ 


पर्वतराजसुता के विलासमय रमणीय कटाक्षों से परम आनंदित चित्त वाले (माहेश्वर) तथा जिनकी कृपादृष्टि से भक्तों की बड़ी से बड़ी विपत्तियाँ दूर हो जाती हैं, ऐसे (दिशा ही हैं वस्त्र जिसके) दिगम्बर शिवजी की आराधना में मेरा चित्त कब आनंदित होगा।
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

शिवतांडव स्तोत्रं रोमन लिपि ओर हिन्दी शब्दार्थ मैं

jata bhujan gapingala sphuratphanamaniprabha Kadambakunkuma dravapralipta digvadhumukhe Madandha sindhu rasphuratvagutariyamedure Mano vinodamadbhutam bibhartu bhutabhartari ॥ 4 ॥ 


जटाओं में लिपटे सर्प के फण के मणियों के प्रकाशमान पीले प्रभा-समूह रूप केसर कांति से दिशा बंधुओं के मुखमंडल को चमकाने वाले, मतवाले, गजासुर के चर्मरूप उपरने से विभूषित, प्राणियों की रक्षा करने वाले शिवजी में मेरा मन विनोद को प्राप्त हो।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*शिवतांडव स्तोत्रं  रोमन लिपि ओर हिन्दी शब्दार्थ मैं

Sahastra lochana prabhritya sheshalekhashekhara Prasuna dhulidhorani vidhusaranghripithabhuh Bhujangaraja malaya nibaddhajatajutaka Shriyai chiraya jayatam chakora bandhushekharah ॥ 5 ॥ 


इंद्रादि समस्त देवताओं के सिर से सुसज्जित पुष्पों की धूलिराशि से धूसरित पादपृष्ठ वाले सर्पराजों की मालाओं से विभूषित जटा वाले प्रभु हमें चिरकाल के लिए सम्पदा दें।*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*शिवतांडव स्तोत्रं  रोमन लिपि ओर हिन्दी शब्दार्थ मैं

lalata chatvarajvala dhanajnjayasphulingabha Nipitapajnchasayakam namannilimpanayakam Sudha mayukha lekhaya virajamanashekharam Maha kapali sampade shirojatalamastu nah ॥ 6 ॥ 

इंद्रादि देवताओं का गर्व नाश करते हुए जिन शिवजी ने अपने विशाल मस्तक की अग्नि ज्वाला से कामदेव को भस्म कर दिया, वे अमृत किरणों वाले चंद्रमा की कांति तथा गंगाजी से सुशोभित जटा वाले, तेज रूप नर मुंडधारी शिवजीहमको अक्षय सम्पत्ति दें।*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*शिवतांडव स्तोत्रं  रोमन लिपि ओर हिन्दी शब्दार्थ मैं

Karala bhala pattikadhagaddhagaddhagajjvala Ddhanajnjaya hutikruta prachandapajnchasayake Dharadharendra nandini kuchagrachitrapatraka Prakalpanaikashilpini trilochane ratirmam॥ 7 ॥ 

जलती हुई अपने मस्तक की भयंकर ज्वाला से प्रचंड कामदेव को भस्म करने वाले तथा पर्वत राजसुता के स्तन के अग्रभाग पर विविध भांति की चित्रकारी करने में अति चतुर त्रिलोचन में मेरी प्रीति अटल हो।*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

* शिवतांडव स्तोत्रं  रोमन लिपि ओर हिन्दी शब्दार्थ मैं

Navina megha mandali niruddhadurdharasphurat Kuhu nishithinitamah prabandhabaddhakandharah Nilimpanirjhari dharastanotu krutti sindhurah Kalanidhanabandhurah shriyam jagaddhurandharah ॥ 8 ॥ 


नवीन मेघों की घटाओं से परिपूर्ण अमावस्याओं की रात्रि के घने अंधकार की तरह अति गूढ़ कंठ वाले, देव नदी गंगा को धारण करने वाले, जगचर्म से सुशोभित, बालचंद्र की कलाओं के बोझ से विनम, जगत के बोझ को धारण करने वाले शिवजी हमको सब प्रकार की सम्पत्ति दें
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*शिवतांडव स्तोत्रं रोमन लिपि ओर हिन्दी शब्दार्थ मैं

praphulla nila pankaja prapajnchakalimchatha Vdambi kanthakandali raruchi prabaddhakandharam Smarachchidam purachchhidam bhavachchidam makhachchidam Gajachchidandhakachidam tamamtakachchidam bhage ॥ 9 ॥ 


फूले हुए नीलकमल की फैली हुई सुंदर श्याम प्रभा से विभूषित कंठ की शोभा से उद्भासित कंधे वाले, कामदेव तथा त्रिपुरासुर के विनाशक, संसार के दुखों के काटने वाले, दक्षयज्ञविध्वंसक, गजासुरहंता, अंधकारसुरनाशक और मृत्यु के नष्ट करने वाले श्री शिवजी का मैं भजन करता हूँ।*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*शिवतांडव स्तोत्रं  रोमन लिपि ओर हिन्दी शब्दार्थ मैं

Akharvagarvasarvamangala kalakadambamajnjari Rasapravaha madhuri vijrumbhana madhuvratam Smarantakam purantakam bhavantakam makhantakam Gajantakandhakantakam tamantakantakam bhaje ॥ 10 ॥ 

कल्याणमय, नाश न होने वाली समस्त कलाओं की कलियों से बहते हुए रस की मधुरता का आस्वादन करने में भ्रमररूप, कामदेव को भस्म करने वाले, त्रिपुरासुर, विनाशक, संसार दुःखहारी, दक्षयज्ञविध्वंसक, गजासुर तथा अंधकासुर को मारनेवाले और यमराज के भी यमराज श्री शिवजी का मैं भजन करता हूँ।*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*शिवतांडव स्तोत्रं रोमन लिपि ओर हिन्दी शब्दार्थ मैं

Jayatvadabhravibhrama bhramadbhujangamasafur Dhigdhigdhi nirgamatkarala bhaal havyavat Dhimiddhimiddhimidhva nanmrudangatungamangala Dhvanikramapravartita prachanda tandavah shivah ॥ 11 ॥ 

अत्यंत शीघ्र वेगपूर्वक भ्रमण करते हुए सर्पों के फुफकार छोड़ने से क्रमशः ललाट में बढ़ी हुई प्रचंड अग्नि वाले मृदंग की धिम-धिम मंगलकारी उधा ध्वनि के क्रमारोह से चंड तांडव नृत्य में लीन होने वाले शिवजी सब भाँति से सुशोभित हो रहे हैं।*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*शिवतांडव स्तोत्रं रोमन लिपि ओर हिन्दी शब्दार्थ मैं

Drushadvichitratalpayor bhujanga mauktikasrajor Garishtharatnaloshthayoh suhrudvipakshapakshayoh Trushnaravindachakshushoh prajamahimahendrayoh Sama pravartayanmanah kada sadashivam bhaje ॥ 12 ॥ 


कड़े पत्थर और कोमल विचित्र शय्या में सर्प और मोतियों की मालाओं में मिट्टी के टुकड़ों और बहुमूल्य रत्नों में, शत्रु और मित्र में, तिनके और कमललोचननियों में, प्रजा और महाराजाधिकराजाओं के समान दृष्टि रखते हुए कब मैं शिवजी का भजन करूँगा।*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*शिवतांडव स्तोत्रं रोमन लिपि ओर हिन्दी शब्दार्थ मैं

Kada nilimpanirjhari nikujnjakotare vasanh Vimuktadurmatih sada shirah sthamajnjalim vahanh Vimuktalolalochano lalamabhalalagnakah Shiveti mantramuchcharan sada sukhi bhavamyaham ॥ 13 ॥ 


कब मैं श्री गंगाजी के कछारकुंज में निवास करता हुआ, निष्कपटी होकर सिर पर अंजलि धारण किए हुए चंचल नेत्रों वाली ललनाओं में परम सुंदरी पार्वतीजी के मस्तक में अंकित शिव मंत्र उच्चारण करते हुए परम सुख को प्राप्त करूँगा।*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

शिवतांडव स्तोत्रं  रोमन लिपि ओर हिन्दी शब्दार्थ मैं


imam hi nityameva muktamuttamottamam stavam Pathansmaran bruvannaro vishuddhimeti sant atam Hare gurau subhaktimashu yati nanyatha gatim Vimohanam hi dehinam sushankarasya chintanam ॥ 14 ॥ 



इस परम उत्तम शिवतांडव श्लोक को नित्य प्रति मुक्तकंठ सेपढ़ने से या श्रवण करने से संपति वगैरह से पूर्ण हरि और गुरु मेंभक्ति बनी रहती है। जिसकी दूसरी गति नहीं होती शिव की ही शरण में रहता है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*शिवतांडव  स्तोत्रं   रोमन लिपि ओर हिन्दी शब्दार्थ मैं

puja vasanasamaye dashavaktragitam Yah shambhupujanaparam pathati pradoshhe Tasya sthiram rathagajendraturangayuktam Lakshmim sadaiva sumukhim pradadati shambhuh ॥ 15 ॥ 

शिव पूजा के अंत में इस रावणकृत शिव तांडव स्तोत्र का प्रदोष समय में गान करने से या पढ़ने से लक्ष्मी स्थिर रहती है। रथ गज-घोड़े से सर्वदा युक्त रहता है।*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

॥ इति श्री  रावणकृतम्* शिव तांडव स्तोत्रं संपूर्णम्*   ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

ॐ नमः शिवाय ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*श्रावण मैं शिव की कृपा पाने हेतु , मांसाहार, मदिरापान, प्याज ,लहशुन का सेवन सावन मैं  वर्जित बताया गया है ॥*

----------


## priya_gupta13

aapko bahut bahut bhadhai 
please carry on

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *श्रावण मैं शिव की कृपा पाने हेतु , मांसाहार, मदिरापान, प्याज ,लहशुन का सेवन सावन मैं  वर्जित बताया गया है ॥*


यह तो वैसे भी त्याज्य हैं सावन मास के कारण नही .

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> aapko bahut bahut bhadhai 
> please carry on


 मित्र पूजा की सारी विधि स्वीस्तार बता दी है ॥ 



> यह तो वैसे भी त्याज्य हैं सावन मास के कारण नही .


 जी जो लोग खाते पीते है , वे भी सावन मैं बंद कर देते है ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कल नाग पंचमी है, सभी को बधाई जी ....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो अगर आप अपने जीवन मैं धन पाने की इच्छा रखते है तो मेरी इस सूत्र मैं पोस्ट की गयी शिव पूजा को जरूर कीजियेगा ॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell::bell:......................................  .:bell:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> :bell::bell:......................................  .:bell:


सहयोग के लिये शुक्रिया ....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सौराष्ट्रे सोमनाथं चः, श्री शैले मलिक्कार्जुनम,
उज्जैनियम महाकालं , ओंकारे माम्लेश्वरम,
परल्याम वैद्ध्य्नाथं चः, डाकिन्याम भीमशंकर,
सेतुबन्धे त्वम् रामेशं, नागेशं दारुकावने ,
वारान्स्याम त्वम् विश्वेशं , त्रयम्बकं गौतमी तटे,
हिमालये त्वम् केदारं, ध्युश्मेषम चः शिवालये,
एतानि ज्योतिर्लिन्गानी सायं प्रातः पठे नरः,
सप्त जनम कृतं पापं स्मरणें विनशयती..........

(श्री सोमनाथ जी, श्री मलिक्कार्जुन जी, श्री महाकाल जी, श्री ओंकारेश्वर/माम्लेश्वर जी
श्री वैद्यनाथ जी , श्री भीमशंकर जी, श्री रामेश्वर जी , श्री नागेश्वर जी, श्री काशी-विश्वनाथ जी, श्री त्रयम्बकेश्वर जी
श्री केदार जी , श्री महेश्वर /ध्युश्मेश्वर जी......१२ ज्योतिर्लिंग नाम प्रभु शिव जी के जो कोई जाप सुबह शाम करता है , उसके सात जन्म के पाप समाप्त हो जाते है  )



फोरम कवि मन वकील साहब का हार्दिक आभार, ये मंत्र उन्होने दूसरे सूत्र मैं पोस्ट किया था ॥

----------


## long

हर हर महादेव

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> हर हर महादेव


पूजा मैं स्वागत है भाई, शिव की पूजा की विस्तृत वेदिक तरीके से जानकारी पीछे के पन्नो मैं है, जरूर देखे भाई  ॥

----------


## devkala

ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय

----------


## Shri Vijay

जय भोलेनाथ , हर हर महादेव

----------


## Chandrshekhar

शिव को बम बम भी कहा जाता है ,,कावड़ लेके जल चड़ाने को जाते भक्त जन पूरे रास्ते बम बम बोल बम बोलते रहते है । 
बम एक मंत्र है ,,ये ब्रह्मा ,बिष्णु ओर महेश का संक्षिप्त रूप है ,,ब ब्रह्मा ओर बिष्णु से लिया गया है ओर म महेश से ,,बम बम बोलने से इन तीनों देव का आहवाहन होता है । 
बोलो ---बम बम बम ।

----------


## JEETJAWAN

अनेक भक्तों ने भगवान शिव को प्रसन्न करने के लिए कई स्तुतियों की रचना की है। रावण भी भगवान शिव का परम भक्त था। रावण ने भगवान शिव को प्रसन्न करने के लिए ही शिव तांडव स्त्रोत की रचना की थी। रावण नित्य इस स्त्रोत से भगवान शंकर की पूजा करता था। इस स्त्रोत का महत्व है कि जो भी इसका पाठ करता है वह कभी दरिद्र नहीं होता। उसकी हर मनोकामना पूरी होती है तथा दुनिया भर के सभी ऐश्वर्य, सुख आदि उसके पास होता है।



*शिव तांडव स्तोत्रम्* 

जटाटवीगलज्जलप्रव  हपावितस्थले , गलेऽवलम्ब्य लम्बितां भुजंगतुंगमालिकाम   ।

डमड्डमड्ड्मड्ड्म  ्निनादवड्ड्मर्वय   , चकार चण्डताण्डवं तनोतु न: शिव:शिवम् ॥ 1 ॥

जटाकटाहसम्भ्रमभ्  मन्निलिम्पनिर्झर  -विलोलवीचिवल्लरीव  राजमानमूध्र्दनि ।

धगध्दगध्दगज्ज्वल  ्ललाटपट्टपावके , किशोरचन्द्रशेखरे रति: प्रतिक्षणं मम ॥ 2 ॥

धराधरेन्द्ननन्दि  ीविलासबन्धुबन्धु  -स्फुरद्दिगन्तसन्  तिप्रमोदमानमानसे ।

कृपाकटाक्षधोरणीन  रुध्ददुर्धरापदि , क्वचिद्दिगम्बरे मनो विनोदमेतु वस्तुनि ॥ 3 ॥

जटाभुजंगपिंगलस्फ  रत्फणामणिप्रभा-कदम्बकुंकुमद्रवप  रलिप्तदिग्वधूमुख   ।

दान्धसिन्धुरस्फु  त्त्वगुत्तरीयमेद  रे , मनोविनोदमद्भुतं बिभर्तु भूतभर्तरि ॥ 4 ॥

सहस्त्रलोचनप्रभृ  ्यशेषलेखशेखर-प्रसूनधुलिधोरणीव  धुसराङध्रिपीठभू: ।

भुजंगराजमा्लया निबध्दजाटजूटक: , श्रियै चिराय जायतां चकोरबन्धुशेखर: ॥ 5 ॥

ललाटचत्वरज्वलध्द  ञ्ज्यस्फुलिंगभा-निपीतपंचसायकं नमन्निलिम्पनायकम   ।

सुधामयुखलेखया विराजमान शेखरं , महाकपालि सम्पदे शिरो जटालमस्तु न: ॥ 6 ॥

करालभाल्पट्टिकाध  ध्दगध्दगज्ज्वलध्  नञ्ज्याहुतीकृतप्  रचण्डपंचसायके ।

धराधरेन्द्ननन्दि  ीकुचाग्रचित्रपत्  कप्रकल्पनैकशिल्प  िनि त्रिलोचने रतिर्मम ॥ 7 ॥

नवीनमेघमण्डलीनिर  ध्ददुर्धरस्फुरत्  ुहुनिशीथिनीतम: प्रबन्धबध्दकन्धर: ।

निलिम्पनिर्झरीधर  ्तनोतु कृत्तिसिन्धुर: , कलानिधानबन्धुर: श्रियं जगदधुरन्धर: ॥ 8 ॥

प्रफुल्लनीलपंकजप  रपंचकालिमप्रभावल  ्बिकण्ठकन्दलीरुच  िप्रबध्दकन्धरम् ।

स्मरच्छिदं पुरच्छिदं भवच्छिदं मखच्छिदं , गजच्छिदान्धकच्छि  ं तमन्तकच्छिदं भजे ॥ 9 ॥

अखर्वसर्वमंगलाकल  कदम्बमञ्जरी , रसप्रवाहमाधुरीवि  ृम्भणामधुव्रतम् ।

स्मरान्तकं पुरान्तकं भवान्तकं मखान्तकं , गजान्तकान्धकान्त  ं तमन्तकान्तकं भजे ॥ 10 ॥

जयत्वदभ्रविभ्रमभ  रमभ्दुजंगमश्व्र्   , द्विनिर्गमत्क्रम  ्फुरत्करालभालहव्  वाट् ।

धिमिध्दिमिध्दिमि  ्ध्वनन्मृदंगतुन्  मंगलध्वनिक्रमप्र  वर्तितप्रचण्ड्ता  ्डव: शिव: ॥ 11 ॥

दृषद्विचित्रतल्प  ोर्भुजंगमौक्तिकस  रजोर्गरिष्ठरत्नल  ोष्ठ्यो: सुहृद्विपक्षपक्ष  ो: ।

तृणारविन्दचक्षुष  : प्रजामहीमहेन्द्र  ो: , समप्रवृत्तिक: कदा सदाशिवं भजाम्यहम् ॥ 12 ॥

कदा निलिम्पनिर्झरीनि  ुंजकोटरे वसन् , विमुक्तदुर्मति: सदा शिर:स्थमञ्जलिं वहन् ।

विलोललोचनो ललामभाललग्नक: , शिवेति मन्त्रामुच्चरन् कदा सुखी भवाम्यहम् ॥ 13 ॥

इमं हि नित्यमेवमुक्तमुत  तमोत्तमं स्तवं , पठन्स्मरन्ब्रुवन  नरो विशुध्दिमेति सन्त्ततम् ।

हरे गुरौ सुभक्तिमाशु याति नान्यथा गतिं , विमोहनं हि देहिनां सुशंकरस्य चिन्तनम् ॥ 14 ॥

पूजावसानसमये दशवक्त्रगीतं , य: शम्भुपूजनपरं पठति प्रदोषे ।

तस्य स्थिरां रथगजेन्द्रतुरंगय  क्तां , लक्ष्मीं सदैव सुमुखीं प्रददाति शम्भु: ॥ 15 ॥

*॥ इति श्रीरावणकृतं शिवताण्डवस्तोत्र   सम्पूर्णम् ॥*

----------


## lalji1964

ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय ॐ नमः शिवाय

----------


## hsukhiya



----------


## loolugupta

jai ho bhole bhandari

----------


## arihant_noida

जय भोलेनाथ , हर हर महादेव

----------


## sultania

हर हर  महादेव... जय भोले

----------


## sultania

भगवान शिव की पायी गयी मूर्ति मैं सबसे पुरानी मूर्ति /

इस मूर्ति का नाम कल्प विग्रह है /

यूनिवर्सिटी ऑफ कैलिफ़ोर्निया रेडिएशन लेबोरेटरी , बर्कले ने इस मूर्ति को कार्बन डेटिंग द्वारा जांच करके इसे लगभग  28000 साल पुराना बताया है ।
ॐ नमः शिवाय

----------


## anita

> भगवान शिव की पायी गयी मूर्ति मैं सबसे पुरानी मूर्ति /
> 
> इस मूर्ति का नाम कल्प विग्रह है /
> 
> यूनिवर्सिटी ऑफ कैलिफ़ोर्निया रेडिएशन लेबोरेटरी , बर्कले ने इस मूर्ति को कार्बन डेटिंग द्वारा जांच करके इसे लगभग  28000 साल पुराना बताया है ।
> ॐ नमः शिवाय


28000 साल!!!
अद्भुत जानकारी
धन्यवाद

----------


## superidiotonline

> 28000 साल!!!
> अद्भुत जानकारी
> धन्यवाद


सिन्धु घाटी, मेसोपोटामिया और प्राचीन मिस्र की सभ्यताएँ लगभग ई०पू० ३ से ४ हज़ार वर्ष पुरानी हैं। कहीं-कहीं पर इन्हें ८ से १० हज़ार साल पुराना भी माना जाता है।

फिर २८००० साल पहले धरती पर कौन रहता था?

----------


## superidiotonline

> सिन्धु घाटी, मेसोपोटामिया और प्राचीन मिस्र की सभ्यताएँ लगभग ई०पू० ३ से ४ हज़ार वर्ष पुरानी हैं। कहीं-कहीं पर इन्हें ८ से १० हज़ार साल पुराना भी माना जाता है।
> 
> फिर २८००० साल पहले धरती पर कौन रहता था?


अनीता जी जवाब नहीं दे रहीं हैं।

हम तो ये भी नहीं पूछ सकते कि 'कहाँ छिपी बैठी हैं? बाहर आइए और चौपालियों को बताइए कि सच्चाई क्या है?'

अर्नब गोस्वामी ने सुन लिया तो ऊधम मच जाएगा!

----------


## anita

> अनीता जी जवाब नहीं दे रहीं हैं।
> 
> हम तो ये भी नहीं पूछ सकते कि 'कहाँ छिपी बैठी हैं? बाहर आइए और चौपालियों को बताइए कि सच्चाई क्या है?'
> 
> अर्नब गोस्वामी ने सुन लिया तो ऊधम मच जाएगा!


जिन्होंने वो मूर्ति बनाई थी, वो ही लोग रहते थे 28000 साल पहले

अपने आप तो बनेंगी नही मूर्ति  कोई ना कोई तो होगा ही बनाने वाला

----------


## superidiotonline

> जिन्होंने वो मूर्ति बनाई थी, वो ही लोग रहते थे 28000 साल पहले
> 
> अपने आप तो बनेंगी नही मूर्ति  कोई ना कोई तो होगा ही बनाने वाला


वाह-वाह..

बया सटीक जवाब है!

----------

